# Stihl 064 Rebuild and Restoration!



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

I picked up this saw in May of 2013. Found it on Craigslist in Portland Oregon. I asked my Father in law who lives there if he could check it out for me. He agreed and took his logging buddy with him. All checked out ok mechanically so I had him buy it. He drained it and shipped it over to me in Pittsburgh. Here's what it looked like when I got it. The plastic looked good on the CL post but I found out when I got it that it was a fresh rattle can finish.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

When I bought it I really didnt think I was going to keep it. Had thoughts of cleaning it up and maybe make a buck on it. I got interested in the 064 because my buddy Glock37 had just picked one up and was starting to do his magic on his. A few weeks later I answered a Craigslist ad for free Red Oak firewood. The lady said the tree was big. I asked for some pictures and she said pictures wont do it justice. So I go to check it out and it was at that point I knew I was keeping the saw. My son agrees with me!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

So I used the saw for the next month or two then at end of the summer I drained it and put it away for the winter. Every once in a while Mike would ask me when we powdering your 064? I knew I would eventually get to it but I work a lot of hours and have kids involved in many things so time to work on that saw was not there!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Fast forward to late winter early spring of this year. I decide im going to clean up the 064 and get it ready to cut some firewood! I order a carb kit and start to dive in. Now I really should have done this process when I first got it but I didnt. While im waiting for the carb kit to come I grab a fuel line and filter and an impulse line. I start to take the saw apart for the spring cleaning and here's what I found when I went looking for the carb.




I thought wow is that dirty! Maybe I should strip the saw down and give it a really good cleaning. About 30 minutes into it I had the cylinder off and was on the phone with Mike asking when can we get the 064 powdered?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Then the long process of trying to find all the parts to complete the project! Wow what a difficult task that was. Fortunately I was able to find everything I wanted and needed to finish the project the way I wanted to!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

I started stripping the saw down to get it ready for Mike to powder coat it.
















Was happy to see I have a KS cylinder! Randy explained to me the differences in the cylinders.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jun 28, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

While I was amassing my stash of OEM parts. Mike was busy getting my parts ready for powder.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 28, 2014)

What is a KS cylinder?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

While the parts were getting powder coated I was cleaning up everything else. Mike sent my jug and crank through his ultrasonic and it came out squeaky clean!



I cleaned up the inside a little.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> What is a KS cylinder?


Kolbenschmidt cylinder. Im told they have better port timing numbers! Maybe Randy or Brad or someone else can chime in and explain in more detail what the differences are.


----------



## big t double (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesomeopcorn:


----------



## nikb47 (Jun 28, 2014)

This is coming along nicely! I'd want to do this to the 064 I just picked up but I kind of like the "patina" that it has going on. Lol


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

big t double said:


> Awesomeopcorn:


Oh wait a minute are you permitted to post in my thread?


----------



## redfin (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks good Dan, I really like the look of the bare mag cases.


----------



## big t double (Jun 28, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Oh wait a minute are you permitted to post in my thread?


Maybe not but you littered up mine with pictures of your metal tag covers all braggy like talkin about how much cooler your saw will be then my dusty ol turd with plastic tags...yea I'm pretty sure you said that too. So yes...I gave myself permission to post on your thread. And your title is no good by the way...you should beg a mod to change it to what it really should be. Jerky jerk pants. So Is it running yet?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

redfin said:


> Looks good Dan, I really like the look of the bare mag cases.


Thanks I do to! Makes me start to think about doing a saw in non traditional colors.


----------



## glock37 (Jun 28, 2014)

big t double said:


> Maybe not but you littered up mine with pictures of your metal tag covers all braggy like talkin about how much cooler your saw will be then my dusty ol turd with plastic tags...yea I'm pretty sure you said that too. So yes...I gave myself permission to post on your thread. And your title is no good by the way...you should beg a mod to change it to what it really should be. Jerky jerk pants. So Is it running yet?



Damn I like the way to grown men have a battle over each others threads !

And I thought watching 2 women fight was fun this is better !

only kidding 

its the battle of the find to get the parts you need from all the places you can gather them from

im hoping we can do a video with dans stock saw and compare it to mine Masterminded 064 Beast !

now that will bring out the Chests a little bit !


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

big t double said:


> Maybe not but you littered up mine with pictures of your metal tag covers all braggy like talkin about how much cooler your saw will be then my dusty ol turd with plastic tags...yea I'm pretty sure you said that too. So yes...I gave myself permission to post on your thread. And your title is no good by the way...you should beg a mod to change it to what it really should be. Jerky jerk pants. So Is it running yet?


Wow the hostility! You mean something like this?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Damn I like the way to grown men have a battle over each others threads !
> 
> And I thought watching 2 women fight was fun this is better !
> 
> ...


We will definitely do that Mike! And dont forget my 064 has a date with the Monkey also! So it looks like we will do it again later this summer!


----------



## big t double (Jun 28, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Wow the hostility! You mean something like this?


Oh sh!t...called me right out!!!! Hahaha I will quietly watch from the corner for the remainder of your build


glock37 said:


> Damn I like the way to grown men have a battle over each others threads !
> 
> And I thought watching 2 women fight was fun this is better !
> 
> ...


yea Dan definitely kicked my arse in the battle to find the good parts that's for sure. Something about those metal tags...I think they make the saw cut faster


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

big t double said:


> Oh sh!t...called me right out!!!! Hahaha I will quietly watch from the corner for the remainder of your build
> 
> yea Dan definitely kicked my arse in the battle to find the good parts that's for sure. Something about those metal tags...I think they make the saw cut faster


Please don't!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

So Is it running yet?[/QUOTE]


No its not running yet! Ill have the thread caught up to where im at by tomorrow evening. Im taking my time on this build so I do everything right the first time. My saw has a date with Mastermind on August 25th so I have time. Ill get it all together and run a couple tanks through it racing Mike and hopefully I can get a nice log to my house so I can do some timed cuts before and after it gets ported!


----------



## hotshot (Jun 28, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> While I was amassing my stash of OEM parts. Mike was busy getting my parts ready for powder.



I've always had a soft spot for good strippers! 

How did Mike get those parts down to pure mag like that, chemical stripper or sand - glass bead blasting?


----------



## glock37 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bead blasting then in the ultra sonic cleaner tank 

I dont think it would be wise to not paint or powdered , bare the metal feels flimsy 

When powdered they feel more rigid





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm here now.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree, it corrodes too quickly if left wet. Great job on the parts, they look like they were just cast.


----------



## redfin (Jun 28, 2014)

Mike, isn't there a clear powder option? Just thinking out loud.

What sonic tank do you have?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Here is my pile of parts waiting to be installed!





Found this in a shop in Virginia! Had a little help with it! Thanks Mike! Sorry big t!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

One day last week Mike called and said parts are done! I met him at the shop and picked up my parts!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Man what a beautiful saw! I bought one from a member here and it was shipped directly to Randy. Here is what you have to look forward to:


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Steven! Ya I know what to expect I have run Mikes and its a beast!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's the recoil with the Elastostart and my Made in West Germany tag that I pirated from a new old stock 026 recoil I bought on ebay. It still had the plastic on it!


----------



## Cardston (Jun 28, 2014)

That fresh PC is sweet looking!


----------



## glock37 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cardston said:


> That fresh PC is sweet looking!


Yours will be there Monday !

I wanna see the smile you have unwrapping those parts

it will be like the first time in the back seat of your daddys car !


----------



## glock37 (Jun 28, 2014)

redfin said:


> Mike, isn't there a clear powder option? Just thinking out loud.
> 
> What sonic tank do you have?



yes there s a clear powder just never tried it on parts usually you base coat fire for 5 then clear coat then refire for 10 to cure the base with the clear so they bond together 

I cleaned that cyl , crank with piston still on then took apart and oil the hell out of it still hot up in the HF US with mean green it does a great job

I got a bigger one now !


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Oil pump in and ready to get heated up and bearings. Working 12's right now so maybe one evening this week or will have to wait till next weekend.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jun 28, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Working 12's right now so maybe one evening this week or will have to wait till next weekend.


  We can't wait that long! Nice work on the saw!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

I know right! Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 28, 2014)

Sweet thread! Makes me want to do the same to my ragged-looking 088.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't get that pump too hot Dan. 

Heat the case half real good.......stick the pump on and drop the bearing. Work quick, and don't be afraid to tap the bearing a little if needed. 

Get everything together beforehand.....hammer, bearing driver, etc......


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok thanks for the heads up! I was going to look through your bearing install thread again before I do it.


----------



## glock37 (Jun 28, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Man what a beautiful saw! I bought one from a member here and it was shipped directly to Randy. Here is what you have to look forward to:






looks very close too the same thing and what dans is gonna get soon


----------



## glock37 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Don't get that pump too hot Dan.
> 
> Heat the case half real good.......stick the pump on and drop the bearing. Work quick, and don't be afraid to tap the bearing a little if needed.
> 
> Get everything together beforehand.....hammer, bearing driver, etc......




Randy should Dan take Pump apart and not have any rubber or o rings in it to keep heat off it ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2014)

I would pull the plastic piece off the end.....


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 28, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Kolbenschmidt cylinder. Im told they have better port timing numbers! Maybe Randy or Brad or someone else can chime in and explain in more detail what the differences are.




Thanks, I have only seen Mahle 064 cylinders


----------



## cgraham1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> Thanks, I have only seen Mahle 064 cylinders


----------



## nikb47 (Jun 29, 2014)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Sweet thread! Makes me want to do the same to my ragged-looking 088.


Awww come on mam as long as she still pulls keep her like she is! My old 064 looks like hell people are impressed when they see it in the cut. Except when I sharpen by hand and she binds up mid cut h ahhaha. I should have stopped after the first drink good night all.!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey dan if you need any custom spark arrestor removal work im your guy !


----------



## big t double (Jun 29, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Oil pump in and ready to get heated up and bearings. Working 12's right now so maybe one evening this week or will have to wait till next weekend.


I heated mine with the pump installed oops!! Just pulled the plastic piece off the end...have fun installing that oil line!!!! My metal tag top will sho look nice on your saw


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Im watching. opcorn:


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Hey dan if you need any custom spark arrestor removal work im your guy !


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

big t double said:


> I heated mine with the pump installed oops!! Just pulled the plastic piece off the end...have fun installing that oil line!!!! My metal tag top will sho look nice on your saw



Just drop the oil line into a quart jar full of nearly boiling water.........easy peasy.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just drop the oil line into a quart jar full of nearly boiling water.........easy peasy.


Oh so John wasn't drinking moonshine through a straw in your thread? I will do that and hopefully it goes easy.


----------



## glock37 (Jun 29, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up! I was going to look through your bearing install thread again before I do it.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/case-bearing-installation.246892/
Randys thread on installing bearings


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Here is my pile of parts waiting to be installed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey what did you do on the tank vent? i have a tank like that with missing vent parts.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

glock37 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/case-bearing-installation.246892/
> Randys thread on installing bearings


Thanks Mike thats good stuff right there!


----------



## glock37 (Jun 29, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey what did you do on the tank vent? i have a tank like that with missing vent parts.


get hold of the vent from stihl


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

was told one part is NLA..........i could be misinformed.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

I need a vent too Mike......

Glock37 can find anything.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I need a vent too Mike......
> 
> Glock37 can find anything.


I have some of the new style. Is this what you need?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!


I got you covered! How many you need?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

Randy is that what i need?


----------



## big t double (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just drop the oil line into a quart jar full of nearly boiling water.........easy peasy.


I let it float in a pan on the stove while boiling and still ended up somehow cutting my finger open. You're some kind of magician...I'm an idiot and nothing ever goes easy. Usually end up damaging something on every saw I ever work on. What do you use for a bearing driver...bearings alway kick my ass. Sorry to derail dan.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey big t no derail! All good info that will help me and others reading! Can you send me over one of those special manly Hello Kitty band aids in case I slip up also? I bet a socket a size smaller than the bearing would work just fine!


----------



## big t double (Jun 29, 2014)

Hahahaha Sure pm your address I'll drop a couple in the mail. If you're as big of an idiot as me you'll use em right up!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

That picture was priceless!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

Those are the vent kits both Mike and I need.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

I use a cheapo bearing driver kit from Harbor Freight.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

i use a socket.............im a red neck lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

the fuel lines are not the same on old and new tanks either are they?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> the fuel lines are not the same on old and new tanks either are they?


No they are not. I believe with the 1122 series there are atleast three different fuel lines. Two are similar with one being straight the other like an "S". The other one uses the elbow.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

so when y'all call the dealer, i expect you have part numbers ready? where do ya come up with the numbers?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> so when y'all call the dealer, i expect you have part numbers ready? where do ya come up with the numbers?


Media Cat! If you ask Glock37 he might be able to help you out with that!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

heres a ?, can you change from the multi piece fuel line to the one piece?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

I wouldn't want to.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

so yer sayin the multi piece line is better? or its simply better to leave well enough alone?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I have seen all three! The multi peice I believe will give the best chance to not have a fuel line failure. I do not like how the rubber lines have to twist and bend through the carb box on some saws. When I inspected the line on my MS310 after the piston got toasted you should have seen the areas where it had a strong bend! Wish I would have taken a picture of that.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

Dan 'spained it right well.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I have seen all three! The multi peice I believe will give the best chance to not have a fuel line failure. I do not like how the rubber lines have to twist and bend through the carb box on some saws. When I inspected the line on my MS310 after the piston got toasted you should have seen the areas where it had a strong bend! Wish I would have taken a picture of that.


ok, that makes sense then, i'll put it back as it came from the factory.

i don't see a chance to replace one piece with three piece though..........i have two goin on here.


----------



## big t double (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey dan...Stopped by harbor freight today to check on this bearing driver set mastermind was talking about but came home with this instead. Just pressed some bearings in on an 036 case...no heating, no beating, no burning myself, just a few cranks and she's home!! Any progress on yours?? I'm droolin over here waitin to see yours get finished up


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Sweet! I was going to get the bearings in and case together tonight but a 12 hour shift and family commitment came first! Ill have everything ready and it will happen tomorrow evening!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you get your parts from Walter's?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes thats where the top cover and a couple small parts came from!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Got some 084 parts from them, seem like nice people


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

Be careful pressing them in. 

Slightly cocked.......and the case is fubared.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok everything is set in place and ready for tomorrow!






Oil pump is gutted and back in place!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jun 29, 2014)

A little wd-40 helps when pressing them in also


----------



## big t double (Jun 29, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ok everything is set in place and ready for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Got some 084 parts from them, seem like nice people


Ya I have talked with Barbara a couple times. Very nice and knowledgeable!


----------



## Cardston (Jun 29, 2014)

Randy-Is there an advantage to using a heat gun over just putting the crankcase in the oven to heat it up?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

Just convenience. That's the only advantage I see.


----------



## teacherman (Jun 30, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Did you get your parts from Walter's?


How do I get hold of them? Are they a dealer that stocks old parts?

This is one informative thread. I think I'd like to try rehabbing an 036 with a shot crank, and, well, seems like the older saws are being obsoleted.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I forget the website off hand, you can google walters obsolete parts and it should come up


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2014)

Cardston said:


> Randy-Is there an advantage to using a heat gun over just putting the crankcase in the oven to heat it up?


I've seen the factory finish blister in the oven, even at lower temps.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I've seen the factory finish blister in the oven, even at lower temps.


Good to know thanks Brad! What about heating the bearings up would that help any?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2014)

If anything, you would chill the bearings, but I don't think that's really necessary.


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I've seen the factory finish blister in the oven, even at lower temps.


Damn, how hot you cooking it to? You don't need to heat it much past the normal operating temps.....if you freeze the bearing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2014)

I forget the temp, but it wasn't that high. 2xx


----------



## big t double (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey dan mikes power is pretty durable...I put the heat gun on high and let em cook for about 20-30 minutes and it didn't phase the paint at all.


----------



## glock37 (Jun 30, 2014)

That powder is baked to 400 for 10 min air heat so heat the bar plate and let it migrate Fly side keep the heat gun moving in circles until bearing falls in then wait A little insert crank bearing will suck heat so crank can be installed have gasket on other side and sealer on both insert crank in othe bearing install screws loose then put pins in the finish tighten whack crank to take preload off it should turn free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow does it suck to be working a 12 hour shift with this project sitting on my bench!


----------



## big t double (Jun 30, 2014)

Dude you're just lazy hahahahaha. Jokin.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm lazy.


----------



## 046 (Jun 30, 2014)

super nice build!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

046 said:


> super nice build!


Thanks and the best is yet to come!


----------



## rattler362 (Jun 30, 2014)

This a great thread I like all the great info and to see new life come back to the great saws. Thanks for posting.

Mike


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## nikb47 (Jun 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Here we go!


Do it!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Slid the bearing in like it was greased!


----------



## big t double (Jun 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Here we go!


How long did you let em cook before you dropped the bearings in?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Crank is in! It needed a little help! Going for the flywheel side.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2014)

Don't forget the gasket!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Its on there Brad!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahh, I see it now I can see me concentrating on everything else and forgetting it, lol.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

big t double said:


> How long did you let em cook before you dropped the bearings in?


Probably between 15 and 20 minutes.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is goin to be one sweet saw


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 30, 2014)

Do i get to run it ?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Do i get to run it ?


Get in line buddy! Got any big logs?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Get in line buddy! Got any big logs?



We should have some sizeable stuff decked up soon..nothin bigger than maybe 20" right now and alot of poplar..puss wood


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Flywheel side was a little harder but its in!






Cases are together!










Time for a cold one!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Cardston (Jun 30, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you gonna keep the chip deflector ? , and FYI i like the putter


----------



## nikb47 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking good man!


----------



## big t double (Jun 30, 2014)

Lookin awesome dan...smooth sailing from here on out!!! How did you pull the crank through the flywheel side. I "cheat" and use the stihl as and zs tools. Just got done with an 036 lower end tonight.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2014)

Lookin' good! Crank centered and spinning freely?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Lookin' good! Crank centered and spinning freely?


Yes it is!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Are you gonna keep the chip deflector ? , and FYI i like the putter


Won't fit so I ordered one today!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

That cold one is my seasonal Blood Orange Hefeweizen that I brewed on that same bench a couple months ago!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Won't fit so I ordered one today!



keep it , you will need it somewhere down the line..but im suprised it doesnt fit..i even have the same one on my 261


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jun 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Lookin' good! Crank centered and spinning freely?


Is there a WECSOG way of centering a crank without a special tool? How do you do it Brad?


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> keep it , you will need it somewhere down the line..but im suprised it doesnt fit..i even have the same one on my 261


I checked it against my 026 and the spacing is off there also. Now I have to find a saw to fit it!


----------



## nikb47 (Jun 30, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Is there a WECSOG way of centering a crank without a special tool? How do you do it Brad?




Smack it with a hammer. 100% WECSOG lol


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> Smack it with a hammer. 100% WECSOG lol


Basically!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jun 30, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> Smack it with a hammer. 100% WECSOG lol


I could break an anvil


----------



## nikb47 (Jun 30, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> I could break an anvil


Haha not that hard!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 30, 2014)

big t double said:


> Lookin awesome dan...smooth sailing from here on out!!! How did you pull the crank through the flywheel side. I "cheat" and use the stihl as and zs tools. Just got done with an 036 lower end tonight.


Let the heat work and some taps with the plastic tipped hammer. I have to get some of those tools!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok back at it! Oil pump and chain adjuster are in so I guess its time to do the oil line.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 1, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2014)

The oil line isn't hard at all if heated up.


----------



## big t double (Jul 1, 2014)

Blsnelling you must be one of those guys that's just good at doing mechanical things...I wanted to throw my saw out the window when I did mine. Dan I hope it goes well for you. As you know I sliced my finger and still didn't get the damn line to drop over the second barb!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2014)

It would be nearly impossible without heat. You can't even get it over the barbs. Heat is your friend.


----------



## big t double (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree...I let it boil while I drank two beers and that bastard still fought me...I will reiterate that I'm am a legitimate idiot and if it can be screwed up I'll find a way to screw it up. I'm sure dan will have no problem and make me look like an even bigger whiney idiot hahaha


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 1, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> It would be nearly impossible without heat. You can't even get it over the barbs. Heat is your friend.


Did you use pliers like they say to with the hole in them too?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2014)

I would use the heat gun on it myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Did you use pliers like they say to with the hole in them too?


No special tools were used.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yea neither do I


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 1, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 1, 2014)

fuk stihl oil line


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jul 1, 2014)

I have had more than one with tygon in there. What is the drawback?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok the oil line is in! Hope oil flows through it! Can anyone explain why? Just why? Brad and Randy or anyone else that says the oil line is easy please make a video and show us how its done!


----------



## big t double (Jul 1, 2014)

We'll done on getting it over both barbs


----------



## Cardston (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm glad I don't have to put an oil line on my 028. It looks like a pain. Well done though!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 1, 2014)

did you use the spring? it spossed to keep it from kinking ain't it?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I guess I tried to put it in a little too late. I might have to redo the oil line.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 2, 2014)

I dont like how the oil line went in last night! After sitting at work all day thinking about it I decided I didnt want it in there like that. A new one is ordered and Mike has a spare that im going to use on round two of Dan v Stihl oil line!

P.S. Its really good to have friends that hoard parts!


----------



## old-cat (Jul 2, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Well I guess I tried to put it in a little too late. I might have to redo the oil line.



I'd recommend a re-do. Stinkin STIHL stuff!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 2, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ok the oil line is in! Hope oil flows through it! Can anyone explain why? Just why? Brad and Randy or anyone else that says the oil line is easy please make a video and show us how its done!


I think that brass nipple needs pushed in further up by the chain also. Looking good!!!


----------



## dl5205 (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't 'need' one, but someday I would like to obtain a nice 064. I really admire them.

Great thread on a great saw model!

Thanks


----------



## teacherman (Jul 2, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> I don't 'need' one, but someday I would like to obtain a nice 064. I really admire them.
> 
> Great thread on a great saw model!
> 
> Thanks



I agree. The MS660 is a nice saw, and it was a piece of cake for it to cut my wedding cake, so to speak, but I'd rather have a like new 064 any day. Too bad parts are so hard to find. I wish Stihl treated their parts stock like Shop Smith does. My 1956 greenie can be repaired completely with parts still available.

I want to do a complete pull-apart of an 024 and 036 I have. I have an 026 with a beat up leaky case, and the late o24 with castings for the side adjust has a nearly pristine case. Looks like it would work if I could figure out how to switch cranks. The 036 is also pristine, but somehow corrosion got to the crank bearings and a bit of the inside of the case.I'm afraid someone would have to walk me through the case part step by step, though....


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jul 3, 2014)

064 parts aren't hard to come by, they can get pricey though.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 3, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> 064 parts aren't hard to come by, they can get pricey though.


That's true! Some are hard to find but there out there.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hardest one I had finding was the mythical 3/4 brake handle but otherwise everything else seems plentiful.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 3, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Hardest one I had finding was the mythical 3/4 brake handle but otherwise everything else seems plentiful.


Ya that brake handle was on my long list of parts to find. Really glad a member here clued me in that the regular 9100 brake handle functions as it should with Madsens factory wrap handle. Thanks buddy!


----------



## teacherman (Jul 3, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> 064 parts aren't hard to come by, they can get pricey though.


Glad to hear that. I remember Andy (Lakeside53) sold Bowtie a real nice one for cheap years ago, and I said if he ever sold it I wanted a shot at it. Well he sold it to someone else. It was pristine.
Oh well. I like the 056 Mag 2, although it's a bit heavy. Used it a lot yesterday.


----------



## glock37 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well here i go building another thanks dan I was at the dealer the other day asked do you have a case for a 064 he checks and yep still available 

Here what ya get when u got cad 

[





So the hunt is on to get the parts for another saw build 

Ordered a new handle tank with all the parts 38 to be exact

Got piston ks cyl crank gaskets bearings flywheel rings seals vent top cover filter cover carb 

Now im not sure what to do with my original saw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 3, 2014)

Sure Mike blame it on me!


----------



## big t double (Jul 3, 2014)

Mike you ordered a brand new case?!?!?! You're crazy.


----------



## redfin (Jul 3, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Now im not sure what to do with my original saw



Ummm keep it?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> Mike you ordered a brand new case?!?!?! You're crazy.


Ya Ted he is crazy! Oh but in a good way! Now I want one! Guess im crazy to!


----------



## teacherman (Jul 4, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Well here i go building another thanks dan I was at the dealer the other day asked do you have a case for a 064 he checks and yep still available
> 
> Here what ya get when u got cad
> 
> ...



Wow!

Sell it to me if it's still good...


----------



## glock37 (Jul 4, 2014)

Idk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

redfin said:


> Ummm keep it?


X2


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok here comes round 2 of Dan v Stihl oil line! I have a little different strategy this time. If it works ill share it! If it doesn't work im going back to Mikes for another line!


----------



## old-cat (Jul 4, 2014)

My first try with that stinkin oil line was crap, but my 2nd and third were good.
For one thing, I read the instructions in the Service Manual!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

And the winner is?


----------



## big t double (Jul 4, 2014)

Well done


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

I think its AV time and then call it quits for the day!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok the av's are in! Now have to think about what I should do next!


----------



## big t double (Jul 4, 2014)

What's there to think about!!! Your almost done.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 4, 2014)

so......what did ya do different on the oil line? opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice job on the oil line! Looks perfect


----------



## redfin (Jul 4, 2014)

How did you heat it?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

After messing the first one up I started thinking why this was so hard and how can it be made easier. I made a tool to install the rivits in the badge I replaced on my recoil cover. It was an old broken screw driver that I ground to a blunt point. I thought ill see if it fits in the oil line. It was slightly bigger than the ID of the oil line. I thought great! I heated the end of the oil line with a heat gun. I heated the end of the tool a little also. I stuck the tool into the end of the oil line and flared it out a little. Heated it up again and then removed the tool and shoved it down onto the oil pump. Got it down over the second barb! I then measured the 2.9" that the instructions say it should be and cut to length. I then slid the spring in the oil line. Back to the heat just above the barb from the oil pump. Moving fast through the heat while rotating I gently started to make the bend. After a few minutes I was happy with the curve I had. Slid the oil line into the hole and out the oil trough. Heated that end as I did the other. Stuck the tool in to flare a little. Grabbed the brass insert and started it in. Used the blunt point driver to push it in! Done!


----------



## Cardston (Jul 4, 2014)

Ingenious!


----------



## big t double (Jul 4, 2014)

Is that a harbor freight heat gun? I just bought on of those!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2014)

big t double said:


> Is that a harbor freight heat gun? I just bought on of those!!


Yes it is!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 4, 2014)

good deal! thanks for the info.


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 5, 2014)

Excellent restoration and documentation. Thank You


----------



## teacherman (Jul 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> After messing the first one up I started thinking why this was so hard and how can it be made easier. I made a tool to install the rivits in the badge I replaced on my recoil cover. It was an old broken screw driver that I ground to a blunt point. I thought ill see if it fits in the oil line. It was slightly bigger than the ID of the oil line. I thought great! I heated the end of the oil line with a heat gun. I heated the end of the tool a little also. I stuck the tool into the end of the oil line and flared it out a little. Heated it up again and then removed the tool and shoved it down onto the oil pump. Got it down over the second barb! I then measured the 2.9" that the instructions say it should be and cut to length. I then slid the spring in the oil line. Back to the heat just above the barb from the oil pump. Moving fast through the heat while rotating I gently started to make the bend. After a few minutes I was happy with the curve I had. Slid the oil line into the hole and out the oil trough. Heated that end as I did the other. Stuck the tool in to flare a little. Grabbed the brass insert and started it in. Used the blunt point driver to push it in! Done!




Good work! Appreciate you posting that with pics so it makes sense to a knucklehead like me.


----------



## glock37 (Jul 5, 2014)

Its true a old dog does learn tricks Awesome job. When at that point you can do mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Its true a old dog does learn tricks Awesome job. When at that point you can do mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whenever your ready! I dont think you have an oil pump yet do you?


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Whenever your ready! I dont think you have an oil pump yet do you?


You guys are making me jealous with your shiny white cases and all. I'll trade ya my 064 when you're done! Haha. 
Very nice work!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> You guys are making me jealous with your shiny white cases and all. I'll trade ya my 064 when you're done! Haha.
> Very nice work!


Well you could always send yours over this way and im sure Mike can make yours nice and shiney!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> You guys are making me jealous with your shiny white cases and all. I'll trade ya my 064 when you're done! Haha.
> Very nice work!


Well you could always send yours over this way and im sure Mike can make yours nice and shiney!


----------



## bennn*e (Jul 5, 2014)

On a side note. I pulled a oil line out of an 036 I think it was and the number superseded to that kit to but I checked the numbers on the hose and it's the same hose as the larger Stihl fuel line so I just made a note to use that where that kit is shown as a replacement for normal hose


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

Yep same horrible oil line for these four saw models!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 5, 2014)

whats that about a hole in a pair of flat nose pliers?


----------



## redfin (Jul 5, 2014)

Dan tou had a whole day of reveling in the oil line and av mounts. You cutting wood yet?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

No... family party at my house today. Still waiting on a couple little parts that are making me take my time. Im only working four 8 hour days this week instead of my usual five 12's! Im shooting for Friday or Saturday as fire up day!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> whats that about a hole in a pair of flat nose pliers?


Ya the instructions say drill a 7/32" hole in a pair of flat nose pliers!


----------



## redfin (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm gllad you saw my jest. I can't do the smilies on my phone. I hear you on the long hours. I have had 2 days off in the last 5 weeks. There are times when I'm not even sure what day it is.

Beautiful job on the saw and you better hurry up cus Mikes gonna catch you with his build.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2014)

redfin said:


> I'm gllad you saw my jest. I can't do the smilies on my phone. I hear you on the long hours. I have had 2 days off in the last 5 weeks. There are times when I'm not even sure what day it is.
> 
> Beautiful job on the saw and you better hurry up cus Mikes gonna catch you with his build.


Hey thanks im having a blast working on it! Im learning a lot along the way. I know he is! He just better not jump the line with the Monkey!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok I thought I would check the squish to see what I had without a gasket. Here's how I do it. I put a little dab of grease on the piston front and back and left and right above the wrist pin.





Put the jug on no rings on the piston. Rotate the flywheel back and forth until the solder gets pressed down until the piston hits tdc!




Here's what I came up with.


----------



## big t double (Jul 7, 2014)

Sweet. So are you gonna run with no gasket?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats my plan but I think ill leave that part to Randy. Ill probably use the thin gasket and let him decide what it should have after he works his magic on it. That way its easier to disassemble and nothing to clean up.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 7, 2014)

F cast Caber rings installed and ready to go together!








Thats all for now working 2-10 today. Jug will be on by the morning!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I said I was going to take my time with this build but I cant stand how slow its going! Sorry... I promise it will speed up by the end of the week! I got the cylinder on today. I used the gasket with a little Motoseal. I have to put the flywheel side seal in tonight and tomorrow ill do my pressure and vac test. A couple parts im waiting for will be in today so hopefully I can get everything together quicker then I have been!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 8, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Well I said I was going to take my time with this build but I cant stand how slow its going! Sorry... I promise it will speed up by the end of the week! I got the cylinder on today. I used the gasket with a little Motoseal. I have to put the flywheel side seal in tonight and tomorrow ill do my pressure and vac test. A couple parts im waiting for will be in today so hopefully I can get everything together quicker then I have been!


nice


PA Dan said:


> Well I said I was going to take my time with this build but I cant stand how slow its going! Sorry... I promise it will speed up by the end of the week! I got the cylinder on today. I used the gasket with a little Motoseal. I have to put the flywheel side seal in tonight and tomorrow ill do my pressure and vac test. A couple parts im waiting for will be in today so hopefully I can get everything together quicker then I have been!


Nice! Powder coat is awesome


----------



## Dilly (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking real good she'll be purty in the end!


Sent from the international space station


----------



## president (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Wow the hostility! You mean something like this?


thats a 64 dollar question


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

Did a vac and pressure test today and it failed! Checked all the seals and saw bubbles on the flywheel side seal. I have another new seal (thanks again Mike) to put in. Im having a little trouble getting the bad one out! Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Cardston (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Did a vac and pressure test today and it failed! Checked all the seals and saw bubbles on the flywheel side seal. I have another new seal (thanks again Mike) to put in. Im having a little trouble getting the bad one out! Any tips would be appreciated!


Use a sheetrock screw to barely pierce the seal and then pull on the screw with a pair of pliers.


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Did a vac and pressure test today and it failed! Checked all the seals and saw bubbles on the flywheel side seal. I have another new seal (thanks again Mike) to put in. Im having a little trouble getting the bad one out! Any tips would be appreciated!


small drill bit and a drywall screw and atttach vice grips to head of screw and use end of crankshaft to pry against. Be careful not to scratch crank or crankcase bore. May have to use 2 screws on opposing sides to ease seal out side to side alil at a time


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

I have searched AS and found those ways but that seal is so small im having a hard time seeing how the screw method will work. I did make a tool with a carb screwdriver but ran out of time and had to go to work. Ill try again when I get home tonight.


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I have searched AS and found those ways but that seal is so small im having a hard time seeing how the screw method will work. I did make a tool with a carb screwdriver but ran out of time and had to go to work. Ill try again when I get home tonight.


Stihl seal puller with 4 sets of jaws 175$


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

The seal is very thin and sits down in about 1/8".


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> The seal is very thin and sits down in about 1/8".


Split the case and knock it out!!! oh my that is blasphemy!! lol! Ive gotten them out with a smaller screw on an 026 and its much smaller than that. It is a pain to get out but it will come just dont scratch anything up


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Stihl seal puller with 4 sets of jaws 175$


Wish I had one of those right now!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Split the case and knock it out!!! oh my that is blasphemy!! lol! Ive gotten them out with a smaller screw on an 026 and its much smaller than that. It is a pain to get out but it will come just dont scratch anything up


Try a screwdriver with a square notch cut about 1/8" from the tip and insert sideways through seal and turn sideways once through then pull. May have to go from one side to the other and ease it out alil at a time


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Try a screwdriver with a square notch cut about 1/8" from the tip and insert sideways through seal and turn sideways once through then pull. May have to go from one side to the other and ease it out alil at a time


Thats what I was trying before work but didnt seem to budge it. I used a Stihl carb screwdriver maybe I should try one with a bigger handle for a better grip!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

I like to drill 2 small holes through seal and insert long skinny screws and attach vice grips to head then take a small hammer and hit the vice grips from the inside out. Just work side to.side alil at a time


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I like to drill 2 small holes through seal and insert long skinny screws and attach vice grips to head then take a small hammer and hit the vice grips from the inside out. Just work side to.side alil at a time


Ill look into that and see if I can drill holes. Not much metal on that small seal!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ill look into that and see if I can drill holes. Not much metal on that small seal!


I know whats worse than not getting it out is being at work and wanting to be in the shop trying!! Ive been there


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh ya this sucks! Ill be away for a day and a half so fire up day might get pushed back a couple. Hopefully I can get the seal out and the new one in with no leaks!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

leaking around inner seal or outer bore?


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

I cant tell in the pic but how far did u drive the seal in? If its bottomed out the seal lip is hitting the bearing most likely and will fail


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

Seal wasn't in yet in that photo! I looked and I didnt have a picture with it in. Its leaking around the outside.


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Seal wasn't in yet in that photo! I looked and I didnt have a picture with it in. Its leaking around the outside.


did u use a sealant around the outside? permatex motoseal. At this point u can pull and install new with sealant or pull a small vaccum and apply alil loctite 290 around the outside of seal and let set up overnight and ck again. I think still spec allow alil leakage and most say if its small it will seal itself up after alil run time. I think the manual says 13" vaccum hold for 20 sec?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

I did use a little Motoseal around it! Im really surprised it has a leak! I have to replace it now beacuse I tried using the screwdriver hook method and the rubber is tore up. I have a new one waiting!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I did use a little Motoseal around it! Im really surprised it has a leak! I have to replace it now beacuse I tried using the screwdriver hook method and the rubber is tore up. I have a new one waiting!


dang saws can drive u nuts when they act up!! I plan on buying a stihl puller but most guys use the screwdriver method! My local stihl shop mechanic is the owner and mechanic and he doesnt even own the stihl puller. If u have a local stihl shop that has a puller they can get it right out for u


----------



## redfin (Jul 9, 2014)

I know this iis fairly unorthodox but I needed to pull the seal on my bikes main trans shaft. I don't have a puller so I gound down a utility blade with the hook I needed.

I tacked an old screwdriver to the outside of the blade to pull with. The utility blade is thin enough to slip between the seal and the shaft and is strong.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

I read an old thread that said use a modified carpet knife with the hook. Im on my way home from work and will try again hopefully I post soon that its out!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 9, 2014)

pic?


redfin said:


> I know this iis fairly unorthodox but I needed to pull the seal on my bikes main trans shaft. I don't have a puller so I gound down a utility blade with the hook I needed.
> 
> I tacked an old screwdriver to the outside of the blade to pull with. The utility blade is thin enough to slip between the seal and the shaft and is strong.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

Now I can sleep!





Im so glad because im heading out of town tomorrow but only until Friday evening and I dont have to think about getting it out! Be back on the project Friday evening or Saturday morning!


----------



## glock37 (Jul 9, 2014)

Whats left on the case seal area any powder flash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 9, 2014)

I scraped what was left earlier today. Its all clean now. Wish I wouldn't have forgotten that area when I cleaned up everything else.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 10, 2014)

This is like watching paint dry.


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 10, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> This is like watching paint dry.


You do that???


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 10, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> You do that???


 
heard it thru the grapevine.


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 10, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> heard it thru the grapevine.


Haha OK I see.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok back to working on the saw! Replaced the leaking seal and tested again and still had a leak. Tracked it down to the spark plug. Tightened it up as much as I could and still leaked. Replaced it with another and all is good now. Did a pressure test again and here are my results.


----------



## Cardston (Jul 12, 2014)

It must feel good to know the pressure holds now.


----------



## big t double (Jul 13, 2014)

Dude it smells like valspar semi gloss in here hahahaha.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow wait until tomorrow! Getting the trowel and mower ready!


----------



## big t double (Jul 13, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Wow wait until tomorrow! Getting to trowel and mower ready!


Hahahaha rise the cream to the top then sit back and have a few beers. Make sure you post pics...watching concrete dry is my favorite!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

That is the plan! Working a little now but pictures will be taken outdoors. Muffler wont be here until Monday so I might have to improvise if she's ready to fire up tomorrow!


----------



## gregsl (Jul 13, 2014)

There's just something about a nice clean rebuild...maybe the contrast of the aluminum with the new powder coat. It just looks damn sexy!


----------



## big t double (Jul 13, 2014)

Sweet you got the dogleg coil. Is that the original that came on the saw


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 13, 2014)

That's purdy!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok things are going but a little slow! Family life and activities go before saw building! Sorry for the delays. Got everything moved out to the patio.




Got the foil on!




Here's the new tank with the Madsens wrap handle ready to meet up with the case!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok things are going but a little slow! Family life and activities go before saw building! Sorry for the delays. Got everything moved out to the patio.




Got the foil on!




Here's the new tank with the Madsens wrap handle ready to meet up with the case!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok things are going but a little slow! Family life and activities go before saw building! Sorry for the delays. Got everything moved out to the patio.




Got the foil on!




Here's the new tank with the Madsens wrap handle ready to meet up with the case!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow sorry for the triple post. Kept saying something like forum was down try again later! Guess it lied! Thunder storms rolling in had to move back inside.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 13, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ok back to working on the saw! Replaced the leaking seal and tested again and still had a leak. Tracked it down to the spark plug. Tightened it up as much as I could and still leaked. Replaced it with another and all is good now. Did a pressure test again and here are my results.


I had a 034 do that. It drove me crazy til I put a little air in it and found the plug gasket leaking.


----------



## gritz (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, all those parts are clean enough to eat on, soooooo it should be okay to assemble on the kitchen table, right? Tell your wife I said it was okay, lol. Really enjoying the build.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Wife said something about it being on the outside table! She laughed when I told her you said it was okay for the kitchen table!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok the case and tank are one!








Next comes the chain brake that wasn't part of the saw when I got it. Not sure if anyone noticed it was missing in the pics at the beginning of my thread! Once thats in and working right the rest I believe will go quick! Time for dinner!


----------



## big t double (Jul 13, 2014)

Lookin good dan.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Chain brake in and functional!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Clutch in!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Drum on!


----------



## redfin (Jul 13, 2014)

Heck yeah Dan looks awesome. And the project I told you I had to walk away from this week is done and I had it in some wood tonight.

I believe I'm a converted hybrid fan.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Clutch side done!




Recoil side done!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 13, 2014)

Chain catcher? Beautiful restoration!



PA Dan said:


> Clutch side done!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Roller catcher going in the dawgs when Metals get them cut!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

That reminded me to put the av plugs in!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Now for the carb!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Then the plastic!











Still waiting on a couple little parts that will be here soon. The muffler back to go with my dual port cover will be here tomorrow as well as the carb grommet. Waiting for dawgs from Metals406 here on AS. Have the roller chain catcher that goes in the dawgs. After the muffler gets here ill get the bar and chain on and see if she fires up!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Are you even gonna be able to put this saw in wood when it's done? Hate to get it dirty.


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks good now don't get any saw dust or oil all over it!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

I did have a little problem that someone might be able to help me with. I had a little trouble getting all the holes to line up when putting the case and the handle together. Eventually I got all the screws in but it looked a little twisted. When I put the top cover and air cleaner cover on they dont line up. So something is a little twisted. Anyone have any solutions? Let me know.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Are you even gonna be able to put this saw in wood when it's done? Hate to get it dirty.


Hey Nate it will get used! I dont see really big wood often but when I do the saw is getting dirty. Ill probably clean her more than the others when the day is done!


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does yours have the little plate with the gasket that goes in between to carb and intake boot?


----------



## big t double (Jul 13, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I did have a little problem that someone might be able to help me with. I had a little trouble getting all the holes to line up when putting the case and the handle together. Eventually I got all the screws in but it looked a little twisted. When I put the top cover and air cleaner cover on they dont line up. So something is a little twisted. Anyone have any solutions? Let me know.


You got pics of what isn't "straight"?


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 13, 2014)

big t double said:


> You got pics of what isn't "straight"?


In this pic it looks like the air filter on the clutch side is higher than the flywheel side. I guess that would mean the tank/handle is somehow twisted like Dan is saying.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is a pucture of whats not lining up!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 13, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> Does yours have the little plate with the gasket that goes in between to carb and intake boot?


Yes I do just didnt get it in a picture! Thanks!


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 13, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Yes I do just didnt get it in a picture! Thanks!


Good deal just lookin out.


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow This thread is inspirational to say the least , and a credit to you Dan, probably one of the very best Ive ever seen , not that Im anyone but good on you , If I canGET MINE HALF AS NICE Id br doing well , thankyou ;o))


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 14, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I did have a little problem that someone might be able to help me with. I had a little trouble getting all the holes to line up when putting the case and the handle together. Eventually I got all the screws in but it looked a little twisted. When I put the top cover and air cleaner cover on they dont line up. So something is a little twisted. Anyone have any solutions? Let me know.



unscrew the wrap handle, remove it, and see if it springs back. I've found that the wrap handles being twisted cause that alignment problem. If that is the case, clamp the lower leg in a vise, twist, check fitment, twist, bend, check fit, etc etc until it lines up with no fuss. If the handle does not fit perfect, the AV mounts tend to be bound slightly and can/will transmit extra vibration to to the operator.

-AJ


----------



## KG441c (Jul 14, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> unscrew the wrap handle, remove it, and see if it springs back. I've found that the wrap handles being twisted cause that alignment problem. If that is the case, clamp the lower leg in a vise, twist, check fitment, twist, bend, check fit, etc etc until it lines up with no fuss. If the handle does not fit perfect, the AV mounts tend to be bound slightly and can/will transmit extra vibration to to the operator.
> 
> 
> -AJ


Thats a great guess as I recently came across the same problem on a saw


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 14, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> unscrew the wrap handle, remove it, and see if it springs back. I've found that the wrap handles being twisted cause that alignment problem. If that is the case, clamp the lower leg in a vise, twist, check fitment, twist, bend, check fit, etc etc until it lines up with no fuss. If the handle does not fit perfect, the AV mounts tend to be bound slightly and can/will transmit extra vibration to to the operator.
> 
> -AJ


Thanks buddy I was thinking something had to be binding up somewhere. Im thinking ill loosen the av screws while im at it. Hopefully that will straighten things out. Ill work on that tonight!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 14, 2014)

Along those lines, I never install the loop handle until most everything else is assembled. It's much easier to work on that way.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Along those lines, I never install the loop handle until most everything else is assembled. It's much easier to work on that way.


Ya I realized that a little late! Wont do it next time!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok everything is lined up straight now!




Thanks to all that offered advice on what was causing this. I found it was a combination of the wrap handle and the av that mounts with the two screws. If you look in this picture it says it all!




Needless to say I took the tank back off switched the av around and everything went together like a dream. My muffler back arrived today and matched up great with my dual port cover!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 14, 2014)

Bar and chain installed! Ready for fuel and oil! Will have to wait for tomorrow!




Better pictures will come tomorrow after the sun comes up!


----------



## Cardston (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh man-it looks sweet. I'm sure it will roar like a tiger.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 14, 2014)

That's a pretty saw.


----------



## old-cat (Jul 15, 2014)

That's a job you can be VERY proud of!!!!!
What's it worth now, about $5,000?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

old-cat said:


> That's a job you can be VERY proud of!!!!!
> What's it worth now, about $5,000?


Wait till Randy plays with it a little! It's taking a trip to Tennessee in about a month!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 15, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Wait till Randy plays with it a little! It's taking a trip to Tennessee in about a month!


Great job on the saw!!

Hope to get mine back from Mastermind soon... It's not quite as pretty as yours, but I don't think the trees will be able to tell the difference!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 15, 2014)

Ya porting a saw urself is rewarding but having one with the Monkey touch is a different ballgame. U have peace of mind knowing it was in
good hands and done right!


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 15, 2014)

I fired my second one up this evening, ran hot too very pleased , Jut need several parts , id like a full wrap handle some dogs air filter clutch side cover I recon Ill run 7 pin rim with 404 chain 28 or so inches got a third coming Thursday or Friday Ipick the best two and flash em up a bit one 404 chain one 3/8 the other I.ll tidy up and send to my olmate hes a worker could used a bloke saw instead of the little ems hes battleing with the one im to get soons a good go will be interesting to see it , Thanks for you r kind help Matt, and when I get more stuff from you there will be extra in the pay for the rings , thankyou mate ;o))


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 15, 2014)

Good looking saw. This thread is going to cost me some money and the time to build another 064. I love those raw aluminum handlebars...looks great Dan.


----------



## Matt B (Jul 15, 2014)

As they say...When does the movie start? Great work!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## hseII (Jul 15, 2014)

Pretty Saw, Bla, Bla, Bla,
Enough with the Gibber Jabber... BUST THAT THANG OFF!!!
WE WANNA HEAR IT!!!

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

hseII said:


> Pretty Saw, Bla, Bla, Bla,
> Enough with the Gibber Jabber... BUST THAT THANG OFF!!!
> WE WANNA HEAR IT!!!
> 
> Nice Job!!!!


I know buddy! Working 12's this week and get home about 7:30! Ill try tonight! I want to hear it more that anyone! When she fires ill take a quick video. Cutting videos will probably happen on Saturday.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 15, 2014)

Try to run a few tanks thru it Dan. 

If it has any bugs to work out you'll see em pretty quick.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Try to run a few tanks thru it Dan.
> 
> If it has any bugs to work out you'll see em pretty quick.


That is the plan!


----------



## redfin (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm excited for you man. You did a dang fine job. Glad to hear its gonna be a runner.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

redfin said:


> I'm excited for you man. You did a dang fine job. Glad to hear its gonna be a runner.


Thanks! Ill be sure to make it out your way for the next GTG! Sorry I missed the one back in the spring!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok im sitting at work and get an email from my son who is a bit of a camera nut. He took the 064 out to the wood pile and shot these pictures!


----------



## mark360T (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Cardston (Jul 15, 2014)

Simply outstanding!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 15, 2014)

schweeeeet!!!! Looking Saw,,, it looks like a new one!!!


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok today is the day! I got out of work a little early today. I ran home and fueled up the 064 and put bar oil in. I rechecked the carb settings and went out back. She popped on the fifth pull and started on the sixth! check out the video!


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's alive! Very nice!


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe my 064 and yours will get mixed up at Randy's!
Beautiful saw


----------



## big t double (Jul 15, 2014)

It's alive!!! Nice. And that's one helluva woodpile ya got!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

big t double said:


> It's alive!!! Nice. And that's one helluva woodpile ya got!!


Thanks buddy! Thats less that half of what I have cut and stacked!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 15, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Maybe my 064 and yours will get mixed up at Randy's!
> Beautiful saw


Thanks but I hope not!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome. A good tuning and she'll be ready for wood.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Dan......


----------



## madhatte (Jul 16, 2014)

Very, very, very nice.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 17, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Thanks buddy! Thats less that half of what I have cut and stacked!


Hey what brand is that 3/4 wrap handle, USA??? it looks like one of those from Madsens, will a regular size scrench fit on the rear bar nut?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes its a USA bar from Madsens and both bar nuts are clear to use regular scrench on. It also works with the 9100 chain brake handle! Thanks gunnusmc03 for sharing the info about the Madsens USA bar and the 9100 chain brake handle. I would still be searching for that 9105!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 17, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey what brand is that 3/4 wrap handle, USA??? it looks like one of those from Madsens, will a regular size scrench fit on the rear bar nut?


Here's a pic theres a good bit of clearance for the scrench!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2014)

From what I understand, those handlebars are no longer being made. There was a single gentleman that made them and he has fallen ill.


----------



## Red97 (Jul 17, 2014)

The saw looks great!! sounds pretty good too. Job well done.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 17, 2014)

Ya thats what I heard from Allen at Madsens but they still had some in stock about a month ago when I got mine. Brad I saw a picture of I believe your 044 on a wall with that handlebar on it. I really liked how it looked!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> The saw looks great!! sounds pretty good too. Job well done.


Thanks buddy hope to have it tuned soon and might get into some cutting on Saturday. If I do ill be sure and post pics and a video of it in some wood!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 17, 2014)

Just talked with Steve at Madsens they are completely out of stock of USA bars. Glad I got mine when I did!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Brad I saw a picture of I believe your 044 on a wall with that handlebar on it. I really liked how it looked!


I have one on my MS440/460 hybrid. It's been on there since almost new.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 19, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I have one on my MS440/460 hybrid. It's been on there since almost new.


Yeah I have one on my Hybrid too but the rear bar nut has to be accessed with a shortie scrench must be an earlier version


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 19, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Just talked with Steve at Madsens they are completely out of stock of USA bars. Glad I got mine when I did!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 19, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Just talked with Steve at Madsens they are completely out of stock of USA bars. Glad I got mine when I did!




GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## z71mike (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait to see that thing throw some chips, Danno! Sounds awesome. Got a nice pop to it at idle. What's the compression at?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 21, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Can't wait to see that thing throw some chips, Danno! Sounds awesome. Got a nice pop to it at idle. What's the compression at?


Thanks buddy! Havent put a guage on it yet! Still dialing the carb in. Should be into some wood soon! Ill let you know when I do.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jul 22, 2014)

Question for you 064 nuts. Can a 3 screw coil be used on a two screw case? It will fit but hangs out.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah.......it will still be in time Keith.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Randy.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 22, 2014)

Good to know!


----------



## Matt B (Jul 24, 2014)

Some saws are worth the effort! Looking fwd to the next vid.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally got the saw tuned! Waiting till I get back in town and will get it into some wood! Im thinking about carbs now. What would be the best carb on a ported 064? On it now is a Walbro WJ6B. Anyone have any suggestions? Let me know.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 25, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Finally got the saw tuned! Waiting till I get back in town and will get it into some wood! Im thinking about carbs now. What would be the best carb on a ported 064? On it now is a Walbro WJ6B. Anyone have any suggestions? Let me know.


A quote from Randy about my saw...

"That 064 is fast. Really fast. It might end up needing a different carb......but we have it running very well. It's holding close to 12,000 in the cut.... Just see what you think of it. It may be just fine. If it gives trouble just find a WJ69 for it."


----------



## glock37 (Jul 25, 2014)

I got a wj51 it replaced the 69 and a 48 on the other saw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2014)

Does one have any larger of a venturi than the other? Otherwise, what's the logic for needing a different carb?


----------



## glock37 (Jul 25, 2014)

Same size but the main is bigger in the 69 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 25, 2014)

I was told the 69 has the largest venturi? Is there a spec sheet somewhere that list venturi and jet sizes?


----------



## big t double (Jul 25, 2014)

69 uses a .62 jet the 67 uses a .64 from what I can see


----------



## glock37 (Jul 25, 2014)

heres the ipl from stihl the 69 uses a 64 the hi alt use a 62

Mike


----------



## big t double (Jul 25, 2014)

Damn...I can't see the link mike. I assume you pulled it from media cat? I just checked quick off another program I have...ari partsmart...it's faster but not always correct. What does it show for the 67?


----------



## glock37 (Jul 25, 2014)

I corrected it go to page 19-20


----------



## big t double (Jul 25, 2014)

What year is that ipl mike...the latest and greatest wj69 will actually be a wj69c and should come with a .62


----------



## glock37 (Jul 25, 2014)

don't know early I think that why everyone likes that one


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2014)

If it's only the jet, why not just replace it? On the other hand, I've never seen an 066/660 carb not able to fuel the saw. I'm just curious what I'm missing here. Maybe I need a new carb for my 064/066 and just don't know it yet. I'm here to learn.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

The carb that is on it is acting a little wonky.......but is better than it was after a rebuild. If the carb doesn't act right for Mike, the WJ-69 is easy to find, and a direct swap.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2014)

I think JJ recommends either the WJ-69 or WJ-35.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok the 064 finally met some wood today! Got home from camp late this afternoon. Sawmikaze stopped over to check out my 064 as he anxiously awaits the arrival of his! Here is a cookie that I measured. This was the largest peiceof Red Oak I have that didnt get split yet. Bigger wood will be coming. Videos coming up next!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's Ryan trying it out!

Now its my turn!

Hey Ryan how do you think it runs?


----------



## glock37 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds great. Tuned good Needs bigger wood to do it justice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 27, 2014)

Its a keeper !


----------



## glock37 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah they are a got one working on another when we getting them all together ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Its a keeper !


Ya thats what im thinking!


----------



## Matt B (Jul 27, 2014)

Great to see a full resto getting used! Sounds nice and angry. Must be looking fwd to getting it broken in.

My 064 has about 10 tanks through it after the rebuild and has perked up nicely.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

Matt B said:


> Great to see a full resto getting used! Sounds nice and angry. Must be looking fwd to getting it broken in.
> 
> My 064 has about 10 tanks through it after the rebuild and has perked up nicely.


I am looking forward! Will be taking down five pines on Saturday and have a bunch more Red Oak to cut up. In about three weeks it's getting ported!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 27, 2014)

That saw is so nice i felt guilty slingin chips with it !


----------



## Matt B (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds like it's already had a bit of work done to it, ha ha. Has a really nice ping. What comp are you currently getting?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

Ill let you know tomorrow! Bought new valves for my guage and will test it tomorrow.


----------



## z71mike (Jul 27, 2014)

After watching the videos, I doubt you need a different carb. Ran real strong.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2014)

Shame to cut down five pines with such a nice Purdy saw! That sap is a pain in the a$$ to get off


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Shame to cut down five pines with such a nice Purdy saw! That sap is a pain in the a$$ to get off


Well there's probably only one getting cut with the 064! It might be about 50"! The rest will be done with a 562, 310/390, 026 and 028!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds fantastic!


Thanks Brad! Sounds different when your not the one running it! Love the sound from the dual port!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 28, 2014)

Dan you need to find me a brake handle that works with this wrap handle that clint is sending me .. apparently i need it


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 28, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Dan you need to find me a brake handle that works with this wrap handle that clint is sending me .. apparently i need it


Going to be hard to find Ryan! I believe the part number is 1122 792 9105. I know I have heard the 660 brake handle will work with a spacer. Havent actually seen one though. I know I talked with someone that had one but had some damage to it. Ill see if I can find that conversation.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 28, 2014)

I folded..im gonna live with it bein a half wrap dan 

Clint is gonna wanna beat my ass...i deserve it


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 28, 2014)

It's really no big deal.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish the USA bars were still being made!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jul 28, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I wish the USA bars were still being made!


+1


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok I got some new valves for my compression tester. Put the new ones in and attempted to find out what she's got! Hook it up and pull 8-10 times then look at the guage and watch the needle drop down past 125 and keep going! Whats going on here? Grab some soap spray do it again and I see bubbles for where the guage meets the next part. You will see the teflon tape in that area. Try again and here's what I got!


----------



## z71mike (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a feeling it's higher than that and the gauge is lying. Borrow one from work and give it a second opinion.


----------



## redfin (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you running a base gasket?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 29, 2014)

I did put the base gasket in so my squish should be somewhere around .038? I figured ill let Randy take care of that part when he gets it. I dont even have a tank through it yet so I was happy to see it at 150. The way it sounds and ran I thougjt it might be higher.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

what about a webber customs full wrap?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 29, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> what about a webber customs full wrap?


What is that?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

look up webber customs chainsaw handle bars.....................i never figured out how to do a link.
i am gonna have one of these handles though. i don't know if you need a different brake handle.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 29, 2014)

Heres one. I hope you dont need the 9105 brake handle! From the angle it looks like it will work like the Madsens and the 9100 brake handle. I had a full wrap on the saw when I got it but love the Madsens 3/4 wrap!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

i'll probly put one on the 660, it has a factory 3/4 on it now. it looks like the webber is a lil farther forward, witch is good for long bars.
i may just leave this 064 as a half wrap............we will see.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I almost bought the weber customs wrap for mine. They look like good quality, I just think they look too big for the saw, if that makes sense. 
http://www.webercustoms.com/2.html


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree! I also like how I can reach both bar nuts using the USA bar and the angle where the left hand would grab.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually like the factory 3/4 wrap, but I just found out it takes a brake handle that's impossible to find? Did they really need to make two different brake handles?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 29, 2014)

I know really? I have heard that the 660 brake handle will work but you need to use a spacer where it mounts on the recoil side. I also know a member here that has a 9105 handle for sale but it has a damaged part where it looks like it was cut with a chain but not all the way through.


----------



## z71mike (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree the Webers look solid and well built. Just too boxy for this saw. Ya know?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> ...the chain brake handles [are different]. The 064 starter has a much narrower profile and the brake handle reflects this.


What if you were to use an 066 recoil and brake handle? Maybe it would look too bulky for a saw as sexy as an 064? I'm not saying I would do it, but maybe it's an option for some people?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> What if you were to use an 066 recoil and brake handle? Maybe it would look too bulky for a saw as sexy as an 064? I'm not saying I would do it, but maybe it's an option for some people?


Would there be a space inside the recoil beteeen the recoil and the flywheel?


----------



## z71mike (Jul 30, 2014)

You'd need to use an 066 flywheel I think. So the cover would hold in the spring pack and pawls. No?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

z71mike said:


> You'd need to use an 066 flywheel I think. So the cover would hold in the spring pack and pawls. No?


Thats what im picturing!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Would there be a space inside the recoil beteeen the recoil and the flywheel?


Yeah. You're probably right. I don't know the difference in the flywheel between an 066 and 064. Is the 066 flywheel wider?


----------



## z71mike (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup. Like 20 percent wider. It's huge.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

LOL, you guys..............i agree it may look a little big on an 064, however if was going to fall with it everyday it would get a wrap of some type. i realize you guys aren't fallers. for general fire wood duty and occasional falling, i spose it don't matter.

would a factory 660 3/4 wrap work with the standard brake handle?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 30, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> LOL, you guys..............i agree it may look a little big on an 064, however if was going to fall with it everyday it would get a wrap of some type. i realize you guys aren't fallers. for general fire wood duty and occasional falling, i spose it don't matter.
> 
> would a factory 660 3/4 wrap work with the standard brake handle?


No. That's what we were complaining about. The wrap handle between the 064/066 is the same, but each has two different options for brake handles, one for the wrap, one for without. The 064 3/4 wrap brake handle is NLA and just about impossible to find...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

i ran into that on my 660..........there is actually several numbers that will work on a 660 but not listed. i wonder if there is more than one that will work on a 064?

i had to replace the handle on my 660 a few years ago, turns out it clears the 3/4 wrap even tho it isn't listed as the 3/4 wrap brake handle.......to many numbers lol.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 30, 2014)

They definitely over-complicated the situation. They could've designed one brake handle that would work for each saw no matter which handle was used...


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> They definitely over-complicated the situation. They could've designed one brake handle that would work for each saw no matter which handle was used...


Amen Brother!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

that would been nice.
do they offer any replacement brake handle for it? if its a different number than original, theres a chance it may clear.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

I believe I looked at the start of my project and the 9105 or the 660 with a spacer were the only two options with the OEM wrap. When I heard the USA bar from Madsens would work with the 9100 handle I had to see it to believe it. Gunnusmc03 sent over about eight pics of his. Made my mind up. Liked that bar the first time I saw it on Brads 440!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I believe I looked at the start of my project and the 9105 or the 660 with a spacer were the only two options with the OEM wrap. When I heard the USA bar from Madsens would work with the 9100 handle I had to see it to believe it. Gunnusmc03 sent over about eight pics of his. Made my mind up. Liked that bar the first time I saw it on Brads 440!


That's great but those are NLA too.

I went with something different, I'll post up pics as soon as my saw shows up from Tenn. I'm thinking Monday night I'll have the saw in hand.


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think my 064 has one of those hard to find brake handles. I had better take good care of it.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there any chance of heating up the old half wrap compatible brake handle and reshaping the handle slightly so that it works with all wrap handles? Like dunk it in boiling water until it gets malleable and bend it slightly so it has enough clearance to disengage the chain brake ?


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> That's great but those are NLA too.
> 
> I went with something different, I'll post up pics as soon as my saw shows up from Tenn. I'm thinking Monday night I'll have the saw in hand.


That is correct they are nla!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 30, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Is there any chance of heating up the old half wrap compatible brake handle and reshaping the handle slightly so that it works with all wrap handles? Like dunk it in boiling water until it gets malleable and bend it slightly so it has enough clearance to disengage the chain brake ?


No idea mine came with no chain brake whatsoever! I would like to have both side by side and see what the difference is.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I just today finally got mine back from Mastermind. Well here's a pic with a 25" bar I had layin' around. It starts up real easy with just a couple pulls. I added the tall clutch cover and the full wrap and, of course, the chainbrake doesn't disengage.  You can see the wrap handle is straight and the chainbrake handle is angled... Frickin' saw designers.


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

Delete the brake!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

As long as we doin all this 064 talk, can I switch my filter base and run the hd filters? If so, what's the part number?


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the HD filter base will screw right onto the tank in place of the other base. I won't have my part numbers till tomorrow.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 3, 2014)

Doesnt the filter base just go in place of the filter? Here is the part and the number. I believe you would just need the base, filter and filter cover. 1122 140 1001 is the filter cover.


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not positive. I've never had a plastic filter model in-hand. Could it really be that easy? Haha


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 3, 2014)

I think? Hey deet take the filter off and post that pic. I believe its that easy. Easy but not cheap!


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

Good idea. More pics, Deet!

And yeah, it aint that easy to find a mag base in good/new condition.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 3, 2014)

The base is still available from the dealer. The pic I posted is Glock37's base for his all new oem 064 he's building.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 3, 2014)

There are used ones on eBay.


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't like that vendor. Just sharing.


----------



## glock37 (Aug 3, 2014)

I believe the the filter base has to be changed now 2 bases 1 for compensated carbs and one without check your ipl and pics


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

Ahhh AHA! I knew it!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 3, 2014)

i had ok luck with him.

yes, the new one has a hole in it for the snorkel, depends on what carb yer gonna use.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2014)

I've bought a lot of stuff from Bryce. My only complaint is that many of his parts are AM but not described as such.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 3, 2014)

glock37 said:


> I believe the the filter base has to be changed now 2 bases 1 for compensated carbs and one without check your ipl and pics


Right there are two different bases. You dont have to change the carb housing that screws into the tank though?


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I've bought a lot of stuff from Bryce. My only complaint is that many of his parts are AM but not described as such.


That was my problem. Got stuck with chinese stuff.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 3, 2014)

z71mike said:


> I don't like that vendor. Just sharing.


It was just an example.

I've bought a few things from him, but it was used stuff. No problems here.


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

Roger that. I just prefer to buy from guys on here, or dealer parts if still in inventory.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

Is that base from Bryce the correct part number for an 064?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 3, 2014)

I just put the HD filter on my own 064 a few weeks ago. Parts were really hard to find, here. I just needed the plate that replace the classic filter, the filter (mine is a HD2, but he fit perfectly), and of course the cover. There should be another part between the plate and the filter, a kind of pre-filter, but it wasn't available, and the saw run great like this!


----------



## z71mike (Aug 3, 2014)

Haddoc, can you take some more pics so we can see what you did?


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Haddoc, can you take some more pics so we can see what you did?


Yeah, what he said


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone come up with any part numbers?


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 3, 2014)

1122 124 3405 air filter base
1122 141 0500 air filter cover


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks much


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Back to the 1/2 wrap and 32" Sugi...


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 3, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Haddoc, can you take some more pics so we can see what you did?



Yes, i'll take some pics when i'm back from work.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 4, 2014)

Like a say, there's just a missing part that shoulg be inside the filter (looks like another filter). But the saw seems fine like this.

The plate for the HD2 filter has no seal like the one from ebay on the last page, because the seal is on the filter.

So, you just need the plate, the filter (and the smaller filter that goes inside the filter if you want), and of course the cover!


----------



## KIAORA (Aug 22, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> View attachment 362213
> View attachment 362214
> 
> 
> ...


Guillaume,im just getting into my 064 rebuild and looking at the 064 IPL-illustration N[no page no]i see the HD FILTER KIT:1122 120 1031 listed,is that the what you bought or did you buy the pieces separately?Next question does it mount to the tank/carb housing directly?It would appear it should if you follow the IPL
Could you show a photo of what was the original arrangement/filter set
Finally i see your top cover has the decomp hole,is that a new cover or did you just make the hole in the original 064 cover i can only find that cover on the 066 IPL-1122 080 1606-page 50,nothing on my 064 IPL shows a top cover with the d/hole...
I hope this is useful info/QnA relevent to Dan's informative and educational 064 Build thread,thank you Dan..
Tnx for the cylinder/BB photos and information,i have found the Hyway kit in the uk,my cyl/piston are beyond fixing! Also found a new OEM 066 crankcase-1122 021 0705/1122 020 2905 so i guess im going to be busy!ANY INFO on this case would be most welcomed


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 22, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> View attachment 362104
> 
> 
> I just put the HD filter on my own 064 a few weeks ago. Parts were really hard to find, here. I just needed the plate that replace the classic filter, the filter (mine is a HD2, but he fit perfectly), and of course the cover. There should be another part between the plate and the filter, a kind of pre-filter, but it wasn't available, and the saw run great like this!



try a filter wrap from outerwears , as much as i like how the HD2's breathe , they pack up with fines waaay to quick


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> try a filter wrap from outerwears , as much as i like how the HD2's breathe , they pack up with fines waaay to quick


Thats true I was surprised how much was in my filter when I packed my saw up last night.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Thats true I was surprised how much was in my filter when I packed my saw up last night.



When i did that ash tree dan it was terrible , it was dry as hell and pretty much every tank of fuel i was knockin the filter out


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have the outerwears pre-filter, they still clog up with fines, that's when I went to maxflo


----------



## z71mike (Aug 22, 2014)

KIAORA said:


> Finally i see your top cover has the decomp hole,is that a new cover or did you just make the hole in the original 064 cover i can only find that cover on the 066 IPL-1122 080 1606-page 50,nothing on my 064 IPL shows a top cover with the d/hole...



You are correct. The 064 was never offered with a decomp. It was built for real men  haha


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 22, 2014)

KIAORA said:


> Guillaume,im just getting into my 064 rebuild and looking at the 064 IPL-illustration N[no page no]i see the HD FILTER KIT:1122 120 1031 listed,is that the what you bought or did you buy the pieces separately?Next question does it mount to the tank/carb housing directly?It would appear it should if you follow the IPL
> Could you show a photo of what was the original arrangement/filter set
> Finally i see your top cover has the decomp hole,is that a new cover or did you just make the hole in the original 064 cover i can only find that cover on the 066 IPL-1122 080 1606-page 50,nothing on my 064 IPL shows a top cover with the d/hole...
> I hope this is useful info/QnA relevent to Dan's informative and educational 064 Build thread,thank you Dan..
> Tnx for the cylinder/BB photos and information,i have found the Hyway kit in the uk,my cyl/piston are beyond fixing! Also found a new OEM 066 crankcase-1122 021 0705/1122 020 2905 so i guess im going to be busy!ANY INFO on this case would be most welcomed



Hello KIAORA,

My parts are from smaf-touseau.com, they don't have the complete kit, just the filter base, filter, and cover. The filter base goes direct on the carb housing, yep.

I did the decomp hole myself, yep, the compression is crazy on this saw (it i my "playing" saw), and cold start is pretty difficult without the decomp!


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

Update...well I havent posted much on the 064 project for a while and am finally able to! Went out and cut the five pines a couple weeks ago and the saw was awesome!







it sounded great and ran better than expected! I got the chance to run my buddys 562! I really liked that saw! The big pine ended up being 41" across!









Here's JBA doing his thing on the pines!


----------



## z71mike (Aug 22, 2014)

Man I haven't gotten a chance to cut pine in ten years! That saw must destroy softwood. I need to find pine now.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

Dropped the big one right where we wanted to! Started bucking the 45' that was on the ground. After about eight cuts the saw was acting funny. I shut it down and moved onto something else for a while. Went back a little later and couldnt start it. Smelled fuel so I thought I flooded it. Packed up and headed home. The next day I took the 064 out back and tried to start it again. Couldnt get it to pop and thought wow is this getting tough to pull! Took it to the bench and pulled the muffler. Thats when I started to feel sick!I


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

Picked up a Meteor and started cleaning up the cylinder. Then found this under the transfer!I


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks dry to me


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

Time to back up a little. Before I pulled the jug I did a pressure test and found a leak. How it got a leak in this spot ill never know. It definitely wasnt leaking here when I assembled the saw.



So I guess I get to split the case again. So I made a splitter and got the case apart!


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> Looks dry to me


Yep case gasket leaked right beside the impulse nipple and went lean!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Time to back up a little. Before I pulled the jug I did a pressure test and found a leak. How it got a leak in this spot ill never know. It definitely wasnt leaking here when I assembled the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I get to split the case again. So I made a splitter and got the case apart!



Was this an aftermarket gasket? I had one leak on my 046 so I got to split it again.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

So I split the case and cleaned all the pine tar off the rest of the saw. Replaced the case gasket and reassembled the saw. Here's what it looks like as I type this!


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Was this an aftermarket gasket? I had one leak on my 046 so I got to split it again.


Nope all OEM except for the wrap handle and hardware for the dogs! Now it will have a Meteor piston.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Nope all OEM except for the wrap handle and hardware for the dogs! Now it will have a Meteor piston.



OK just wondering. It sucks nonetheless.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> OK just wondering. It sucks nonetheless.


Yes it does! All good now I hope! Now I sit and wait!


----------



## z71mike (Aug 22, 2014)

Danno, you gotta be kidding me! Was there any audible sign while you were cutting?


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

I wish I was! Found out later that my son took videos of me taking a couple trees down. The tree before the big one the saw is really four stroking. Hard to tell in the big tree because the bar was buried most of the time. I didnt hear any changes in the tone or pitch. Didnt sound like it was screaming?


----------



## z71mike (Aug 22, 2014)

Dammit. That's terrible news.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dan im sorry to read this..........but Randy will fix ya up, i know he will.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a masterminded 064, trust me you'll be boxing up more saws.


----------



## z71mike (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh Dan is no stranger to Randy's work haha


----------



## KIAORA (Aug 23, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Nope all OEM except for the wrap handle and hardware for the dogs! Now it will have a Meteor piston.


Dan, Gutted for you after all your efforts and from what i see always methodical in your work.Im concerned now as this is a first case assy for me, when you prepare the two halves is it practice to apply a sealant to the surfaces first as well as the gasket or Just the gasket?I have used hylomar[blue] on other parts is that right for this application..?
I would feel better if i had a workshop manual,be grateful to anyone who could link me to one
Id say we are all looking fwd to to the final chapter in this story!Keep us posted
Reg,Bruce


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey Dan, I found a leak in that exact same spot on my 064 after running it for only 15 minutes. Luckily I caught mine as soon as I heard the tune going south. Sorry for your bad luck, but your saw is going to be in good hands now.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 23, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Nope all OEM except for the wrap handle and hardware for the dogs! Now it will have a Meteor piston.


Are you concerned about having an aftermarket piston? Cuz... I might have an NOS piston sitting here on a shelf ... I don't have a jug, does Randy have an extra one for you??


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Are you concerned about having an aftermarket piston? Cuz... I might have an NOS piston sitting here on a shelf ... I don't have a jug, does Randy have an extra one for you??


Yes he does!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

We use sealant on the case halves......but it's not a have to thing at all. We assemble a lot of saws that may have been handled rough. People with drive crap between the case halves to split them, they may have been a victim of shrapnel damage, etc. We've just made using Loctite 518 on the case a part of our routine. 

On the Meteor piston.......no worries there. They are a fine piece of work. I've used them rather than OEM in some cases. Even when I had a choice. In certain saws the Meteor is a little wider on the skirts, or has the pins in a little better place.


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey PA Dan what does your serial number start with or if you'd like to you could pm it to me. I'm just curious if our saws are close together being that mine leaked in the exact same spot.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

Here it is.


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, here's mine the day I picked it up. Kind of close...


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

I wonder how many of these 064's died for the same reason?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

I hope you block sanded the case halves on a sheet of glass. The one I had sand blasted and powder coated was significantly untrue and leaked badly. Fortunately, I was able to block it flat, then used sealant. IMHO, the case halves should be bolted together with old bearings and seals still installed when blasted. The magnesium is so soft that the blasting will eat it right away.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 23, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Update...well I havent posted much on the 064 project for a while and am finally able to! Went out and cut the five pines a couple weeks ago and the saw was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey dan what the hell happened with that stump ...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I hope you block sanded the case halves on a sheet of glass. The one I had sand blasted and powder coated was significantly untrue and leaked badly. Fortunately, I was able to block it flat, then used sealant. IMHO, *the case halves should be bolted together with old bearings and seals still installed when blasted*. The magnesium is so soft that the blasting will eat it right away.



That is exactly the way I think it should be done as well.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Hey dan what the hell happened with that stump ...


Biggest one I have ever cut and I dont cut very straight!


----------



## z71mike (Aug 23, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Biggest one I have ever cut and I dont cut very straight!


That's ok. This aint grammar school with a grading system. Down is down. No people/houses damaged.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

z71mike said:


> That's ok. This aint grammar school with a grading system. Down is down. No people/houses damaged.


Ya what he said!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We use sealant on the case halves......but it's not a have to thing at all. We assemble a lot of saws that may have been handled rough. People with drive crap between the case halves to split them, they may have been a victim of shrapnel damage, etc. We've just made using Loctite 518 on the case a part of our routine.
> 
> On the Meteor piston.......no worries there. They are a fine piece of work. I've used them rather than OEM in some cases. Even when I had a choice. In certain saws the Meteor is a little wider on the skirts, or has the pins in a little better place.


Randy, you like the 518 better than yamabond or just use it on case only?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

I use 518 everywhere. It never hardens unless it's in an area less than .030" thick. That means it will wash away in the case, and transfers. Downside of it that it needs to cure.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 23, 2014)

so it is good for a gasket delete then? i will have to check into getting some.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh yeah.....very good stuff. I clean both parts with carb cleaner......then coat both with a thin layer, assemble, and wait 12 hours before starting the unit.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 23, 2014)

i use alot of carb cleaner for lots of things.......i like that 2+2


----------



## Matt_M (Aug 23, 2014)

Great write up Dan.

Motivates me to get back into the 3 saws I have sitting in 3 crates around the place!


----------



## JBA (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey Dan. If you are short a saw you could borrow my top handle echo to get you through. Hell you wouldn't even have to clean it before you return it !!!! HAHA. Can't wait to see the new and improved 064 the old version was quite impressive


----------



## JBA (Aug 24, 2014)

And one question Dan.How did the first soccer game go for the boys? Those giant arms didn't slow Matt down too much did they?


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey thanks John! Did either of yours look this bad?


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 24, 2014)

Great game but lost 3-2! Matt used those guns to muscle some kids around. Steve scored the first goal of the season and assisted on the second!


----------



## JBA (Aug 24, 2014)

Exactly what the 341 looked like. Guess i should do something about that before I use it again


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 24, 2014)

I should have taken a picture of the clutch cover also. It was jambed up just as much!


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just in case anyone's interested, there's an nos 064 tank/ handle for sale in the Tradin Post...

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ed-from-wrapper-for-pics.262348/#post-4937520


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 1, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Just in case anyone's interested, there's an nos 064 tank/ handle for sale in the Tradin Post...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ed-from-wrapper-for-pics.262348/#post-4937520


Good deal on that one!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

done and i like it  i owe a couple guys around here, i havn't forgot yas.......and thanks!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 393689
> 
> done and i like it  i owe a couple guys around here, i havn't forgot yas.......and thanks!


Hows it running?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

pretty well.....hard to tell, i have nothing in the yard worthy lol. when it gets broke in some it will get a 32 and 3/4 wrap. then it goes to the woods to see how it stacks up compared to the ported 660 for falling.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Very cool! When mine was stock I cut with a 32" and 28". I have a 28" ES Light waiting for it when it comes home. Good luck on the 3/4 wrap! If you go oem you need the holy grail chain brake handle. I have the Madsens on mine and it works with the standard chain brake. They are unavailable now so it might be tough to get a wrap on it!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the cgraham wrap is the only way to go now. The 3/4 factory wrap is kinda wonky to some because the top handle runs parallel with the gunning sights instead of the traditional angle that the half wraps use.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

i have the same brake handle on it as my 660 that wears a 3/4 wrap....only one way to find out........
check out mah taiwan spacer


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

I just got word from Tennessee that my saw came to life today! Had a carb issue and now an oiling issue!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

that Tennessee is a cool place for saws............ i thought i may have went to far with my oiler but it seems about right.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's Jon's words!


----------



## KG441c (Jan 11, 2015)

I did all 3 oiler mods on Ron660s 660 that mdavlee described in a thread! It oils like crazy!!! Lol


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

yea this one idols like it has a cam lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

3 mods? grind the adjuster pin, deepen the plunger ramp..........what else?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 11, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> 3 mods? grind the adjuster pin, deepen the plunger ramp..........what else?


Lenghten the notch in the plunger


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I did all 3 oiler mods on Ron660s 660 that mdavlee described in a thread! It oils like crazy!!! Lol


Do you run out of oil before fuel?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## KG441c (Jan 11, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Do you run out of oil before fuel?


Im not sure as I only ran Ronnies saw a few cuts and gave it back. Dont think he has cut with it but id guess yes that it probably will


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does the 660 oil less than 066? My 066 will sufficiently oil a 36, unless milling or somethin


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Does the 660 oil less than 066? My 066 will sufficiently oil a 36, unless milling or somethin


well mine didn't oil enough to suit me untill it was modded...........


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)

I suppose they could have slight differences saw to saw, I don't dig a dry chain either.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Nope all OEM except for the wrap handle and hardware for the dogs! Now it will have a Meteor piston.


Update on that post! Thanks to Clint I have an new OEM piston and not a Meteor in it!


----------



## KG441c (Jan 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Update on that post! Thanks to Clint I have an new OEM piston and not a Meteor in it!


Ive heard Randy say in some cases he liked the Meteor better because the piston skirts are wider


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

ok boys, i just tried it. the 660 3/4 will work with the 9103B brake handle. confirmed!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

maybe i'll get a weber for the 660


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ive heard Randy say in some cases he liked the Meteor better because the piston skirts are wider


Well, Randy got one of those NOS OEM 064 pistons for his own saw build, too! I had two of them... My own 064 has a Meteor piston, since I wasn't worried about it being OEM.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

It still won't oil. 

Had to quit messing with it so we can get a batch of saws ready to ship tomorrow. 

Weird......that what it is. 

Dan, maybe this saw is haunted?


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't say that Randy . I'm itching to give that baby a run through some timber.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It still won't oil.
> 
> Had to quit messing with it so we can get a batch of saws ready to ship tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Did you check the oiler


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Did you check the oiler


I asked if it had oil in it! Lol!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Everything looks fine. We've both looked it over. I let it sit idling with the bar and chain off for about 5 minutes......not a drop of oil.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

just wore bad?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Most parts are new.


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

So it may be haunted? Maybe a demon in there. Just perform a quick exorcism and drop it in the mail. LOL


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Everything looks fine. We've both looked it over. I let it sit idling with the bar and chain off for about 5 minutes......not a drop of oil.


Damn. All my saws leak a chit ton of oil when they're not even running.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Damn. All my saws leak a chit ton of oil when they're not even running. [emoji23]


Aint that the truth!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm gonna dunk it in Holy Water.......BRB.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Randy do mine oil ok 

Theres a bunch of 064 there 

Oil line from pump to bar pad ok 

Oil vent ok 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Yours turned out perfect Mike. Mailing it out tomorrow.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yours turned out perfect Mike. Mailing it out tomorrow.


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool thank you. Thats what u get with all new parts !!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!



I've been shipping Monday and Friday most weeks lately. Yours is gonna be gone Friday if I have to slide another saw under it.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Cool thank you. Thats what u get with all new parts !!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You suck!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Now now u still need a mag ll and a 017 and a 041 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Most parts are new.


i meant could the housing itself be wore..........pay me no mind, i'm a newb to saw R&R lol.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna dunk it in Holy Water.......BRB.


Try putting some dirt on it, that saw is way to clean for it to work properly!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

I really don't know what's the issue at this point Mike. Jon went to put a bunch of saws in boxes.....and I'm grinding on 661s.

I'm right sure we'll figure it out though......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Try putting some dirt on it, that saw is way to clean for it to work properly!



Now that's a fine idea. BRB


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

i have no doubt y'all will get her.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a bit baffled though. Hell everything looks great. Damn junk ass Stihls.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

U take enough pics of my beauty 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

We took a **** load.......but I've never taken time to put em in a thread.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Now that's a fine idea. BRB


Ummmm I can handle that part myself!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

If u ever get it and if will oil 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Jan 11, 2015)

glock37 said:


> If u ever get it and if will oil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha Jeeze you're cold mike!!!


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

I could scrape some dirt off the 562 for ya Dan. That stuff has oil in it already


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ummmm I can handle that part myself!


Yours will never come back from Randy's, you will only get to run glock's masterminded 064's and he will give u chit forever


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah its cold outside He can take it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Mike when are you sending the next payment?????


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

How do u want it How much did u say I knew id get mine back first its only money 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

glock37 said:


> How do u want it How much did u say I knew id get mine back first its only money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Would 10 bunches of bananas a week for a few months do it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

I need ribs.......


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

I can make ribs !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I need ribs.......


Oh and Mike makes some mean ribs! Had a buch of them at Christmas! YUM!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Dan, you, Jon, Mike, and me are gonna have to get together.....


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe randy u bring dans saw with ya to the pa gtg in may and ill bring some ribs 

It make take u that long too get that oiler working 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool. 

See y'all this summer. 

I'll tell Jon to stick Dan's old junker back on the shelf.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dan, you, Jon, Mike, and me are gonna have to get together.....


You say when! I also like pie!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah let it sit it may fix itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Maybe randy u bring dans saw with ya to the pa gtg in may and ill bring some ribs
> 
> It make take u that long too get that oiler working
> 
> ...


You guys are just wrong![emoji22]


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Mike bring enough ribs for a over eater from Cranberry


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

No problem maybe 12 racks will do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

Two for me. Two for Randy and u girls can split the rest. LOL. Can't wait for a GTG.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok sound good 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

JBA said:


> Two for me. Two for Randy and u girls can split the rest. LOL. Can't wait for a GTG.


Sounds good John! The last batch he made there were twelve slabs Mike and I can handle the other 8! [emoji41]


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have a tentative date yet? Don't want it to be the same weekend as my trip to the tail of the dragon. Hey Randy how far are you from Oak Ridge? Just read about about a new road there called the devil's triangle. Looks like it will part of our trip this summer.


----------



## JBA (Jan 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Sounds good John! The last batch he made there were twelve slabs Mike and I can handle the other 8! [emoji41]


Don't wanna mess up this perfect beach body with too much swine.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm 75 - 80 miles from Oak Ridge.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Randy how did that wj 51 carb work out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Ran great. 

Dan's carb was messed up.....


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep bring it to the pa gtg that will give u enough time to get all the bugs work out 

Hell be thankful u got them all out so he wont have too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

His saw is haunted......


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

U may have get it exercised at one of them pow wows u go too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

what carb did Dan's saw have?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

I believe a 69 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I believe a 69
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wrong! Thats what Randy put on it! Try again!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok what then


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

WJ6A


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh ok 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

mine has a bing, never been touched.........

looking at handles on the bay, seller states the early 066/064 wrap won't work on the late 660..........then how did i just put a 660 handle on a 064? i,m confused again.........


----------



## glock37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Weird stuff these chainsaws 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well its Wed and I got a Package from the Monkey !

its a brand new saw and its got COMPRESSION !

i'll fire it up when I can

Now I got 2 064's !

it did beat PaDan's Back from the Monkey Farm !


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 14, 2015)

Where are you finding the new metal tags or did you have them made up?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2015)

Dan's is now running well, and oiling properly.

Shipping on Friday.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Well its Wed and I got a Package from the Monkey !
> 
> its a brand new saw and its got COMPRESSION !
> 
> ...


Ya ya ya....you suck thats all I can say! Your just lucky you asked for late delivery or I would have waited at your house for it![emoji41]


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dan's is now running well, and oiling properly.
> 
> Shipping on Friday.


YAY!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Where are you finding the new metal tags or did you have them made up?


All OEM! Mine was from a dealer in Virginia and Mike scored his on ebay!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike, Dan.....

I want you both to know what an honor it is for you guys to want us to do those beautiful saws for you. I know we have taken forever to get them done.......

Thanks guys, for your patience.


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dan's is now running well, and oiling properly.
> 
> Shipping on Friday.


To my house right


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dan's is now running well, and oiling properly.
> 
> Shipping on Friday.


what was the oiler issue? for future reference.........


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> To my house right[emoji23]


Why so greedy? Lol... by next week ill know why! Wait I already know!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Well its Wed and I got a Package from the Monkey !
> 
> its a brand new saw and its got COMPRESSION !
> 
> ...


Mike your dawgs are different, are they 660 dawgs? mine has a more rounded, shorter spike on the bottom.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2015)

Almost ashamed to say. 

When the oil line and filter was installed in the tank, it caught on a rib inside and doubled back on itself.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Almost ashamed to say.
> 
> When the oil line and filter was installed in the tank, it caught on a rib inside and doubled back on itself.


It happens! Took me two tries on just about everything on this build!


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Why so greedy? Lol... by next ill know why! Wait I already know!


I'm tryin to be like mike! I wanna be I wanna be like mike...like mike...if I could be like mike


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Almost ashamed to say.
> 
> When the oil line and filter was installed in the tank, it caught on a rib inside and doubled back on itself.


lol, its always the simple things.
did you wind up splitting it to find out?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> I'm tryin to be like mike! I wanna be I wanna be like mike...like mike...if I could be like mike



Awesome!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Cool.
> 
> See y'all this summer.
> 
> I'll tell Jon to stick Dan's old junker back on the shelf.


I missed this post the other day! You guys are just wrong!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, its always the simple things.
> did you wind up splitting it to find out?



Thank goodness, no. 

The oil line just pulls out. 

When Jon found it......he said "well I'll be dammed".


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Mike, Dan.....
> 
> I want you both to know what an honor it is for you guys to want us to do those beautiful saws for you. I know we have taken forever to get them done.......
> 
> Thanks guys, for your patience.




Thanks Randy but the real Thanks is too you and Jon for the awesome work you guys do !

for putting up with are dumb questions and always keeping you from getting work work done

Thank You

The new one has more compression than my other one and its worn in !

Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Thanks Randy but the real Thanks is too you and Jon for the awesome work you guys do !
> 
> for putting up with are dumb questions and always keeping you from getting work work done
> 
> ...



An extra banana.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Randy you find the 066 cyl in the super box ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm still at the lathe.....


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> Mike your dawgs are different, are they 660 dawgs? mine has a more rounded, shorter spike on the bottom.


I have a few more sets chrome powdered or hi temp textured black ones

I believe they will fit a 066 660 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 14, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> Mike your dawgs are different, are they 660 dawgs? mine has a more rounded, shorter spike on the bottom.


Like this one on my 064?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Those are stock dogs 
I got these from metals 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Those are stock dogs
> I got these from metals


I thought you were an all OEM type of guy!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well i do have a set of oem ones that havent been powdered yet 

Got me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Like this one on my 064?
> View attachment 394741





glock37 said:


> Those are stock dogs
> I got these from metals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes thats what mines got.
ha, i shall have to speak with him, he been holding out on me lol.
actually, i prefer the bottom spike to be shorter........


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2015)

Rebuilt Stihl 044: 

Test post for video!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

We just ran the snot outta your 064. 

It's running real good.........

No shipping Monday (MLK Day) but it's outta here Tuesday.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

Putting an 064 through its paces is one of my favorite things to do


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

This one is finger ported too........it's right fun to run.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Like this one on my 064?
> View attachment 394741


Those are stock 064 dogs which are much different than the 066. I like the 064 dogs on the 064, don't care for the Oem 066 dogs though


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh man. Some day. I'd be ashamed to send mine west in its current shape.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We just ran the snot outta your 064.
> 
> It's running real good.........
> 
> No shipping Monday (MLK Day) but it's outta here Tuesday.


Glad to hear its running good! Can't wait to run it! Regular work days for UPS and Fedex the only closed one is USPS! Just sayin![emoji6]


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Rebuilt Stihl 044:
> 
> Test post for video!



Never could post a video from my phone. I always had to do it on the computer. Ryan wanted to post some so he asked me how. I had to do a test to see and it worked! I didnt even have to get my teenager's to do it for me!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Glad to hear its running good! Can't wait to run it! Regular work days for UPS and Fedex the only closed one is USPS! Just sayin![emoji6]



I'm closed though.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm closed though.


One of the perks of being self employed!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> This one is finger ported too........it's right fun to run.



You put ports for your fingers in the cylinder?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

Christmas came in January for me!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

Randy Evans? 

I ran a background check on that guy..........you do not want to know.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh should I return to sender? Or maybe someone in Illinois?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

Be careful opening it.......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

No telling what that bastard put in there.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

I did! Its already been cleaned, dirtied up again and cleaned again!


----------



## big t double (Jan 22, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Oh should I return to sender? Or maybe someone in Illinois?


yes...ill get you a proper address. he made a mistake


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I did! Its already been cleaned, dirtied up again and cleaned again!



You mean it actually started?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mines nicer dan !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

All I had to cut was a chunk of Locust. Video coming soon!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Mines nicer dan !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I like his handlebar better.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

What does a monkey know !

Mines all new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

Like this Mike?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

Mines not new anymore.........see the fuel in it? 

It's been violated.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Brother bob saw and said where did i get that its brand new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Im looking for a top cover for ya metal tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Mines nicer dan !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We all know thats not true!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

I want a sign like that. 

Dammit.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Mines not new anymore.........see the fuel in it?
> 
> It's been violated.


and you enjoyed that didn't you?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 22, 2015)

It runs so smooth that deer over to the left didn't even flinch


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>



that sounds familier lol. 
you look like a happy man.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> and you enjoyed that didn't you?



I did.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> that sounds familier lol.
> you look like a happy man.


I agree and yes I am![emoji41]


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2015)

Any more boxes headed to Pa Randy?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

Bigger bar and bigger wood coming soon!


----------



## JBA (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey Dan are you down in the shop beating up your **** like it owes you money now that you have the 064 in your hands?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Bigger bar and bigger wood coming soon!


soon as i get a wrap on mine, its gonna fall a few bigguns......should be fun. i'll take a couple pics for this thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

I ported an 044 last night using a whole different set of numbers. 

Can you say Holy Sh1t?????????


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ported an 044 last night using a whole different set of numbers.
> 
> Can you say Holy Sh1t?????????


what do you think made so much difference? got good torqe?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll make a video tomorrow. 

I just thought I had some things figured out. This saw has my head spinning.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ported an 044 last night using a whole different set of numbers.
> 
> Can you say Holy Sh1t?????????


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll make a video tomorrow.
> 
> I just thought I had some things figured out. This saw has my head spinning.


yer on the right track then bro........its when we think we got every thing figured that we get in trouble.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

I think this is where I start keeping my timing numbers and stuff to myself Mike.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think this is where I start keeping my timing numbers and stuff to myself Mike.


lol, i don't blame ya there.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ported an 044 last night using a whole different set of numbers.
> 
> Can you say Holy Sh1t?????????


I like the sound of that!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ported an 044 last night using a whole different set of numbers.
> 
> Can you say Holy Sh1t?????????


I'll have a 044 coming your way soon my friend ! Just what I need another ported saw !


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think this is where I start keeping my timing numbers and stuff to myself Mike.




finally!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I'll have a 044 coming your way soon my friend ! Just what I need another ported saw !


X2!


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think this is where I start keeping my timing numbers and stuff to myself Mike.


Randy you are now using your head


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> Randy you are now using your head



It's that damn "Tennessee Hospitality". Randy would give most members here the shirt off his back. He is a once in a lifetime friend.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Randy you just port it with one extra banana then !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 22, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> It's that damn "Tennessee Hospitality". Randy would give most members here the shirt off his back. He is a once in a lifetime friend.


I'm sure of that from the times we have talked over the phone.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

He's one of the best people I have ever met, and I am notorius for "hating people". Id much rather spend time with my dogs most of the time.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

Y'all shut up. 

I'm an *******. 

Ask around.......you'll see.


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Y'all shut up.
> 
> I'm an *******.
> 
> Ask around.......you'll see.


You need to get line behind me there are times I think name Is a..... hole


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Y'all shut up.
> 
> I'm an *Bully. *
> 
> Ask around.......you'll see.



fixed it for ya


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nicest bully ive met !,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hes built me some great saws


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Hes built me some great saws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



30 for me. Never a single complaint.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> 30 for me. Never a single complaint.


I thought i had a lot holy s----t 30 !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> It runs so smooth that deer over to the left didn't even flinch


I seriously doubt that. An 064 might be many things... but smooth it is not!! 

The saw looks awesome Dan!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I thought i had a lot holy s----t 30 !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I have a problem.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I seriously doubt that. An 064 might be many things... but smooth it is not!!
> 
> The saw looks awesome Dan!!




What are you thinking about the 2188 Clint? I wound up getting rid of all the Jonsereds in my sig... but I hand picked where they went.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 22, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> What are you thinking about the 2188 Clint? I wound up getting rid of all the Jonsereds in my sig... but I hand picked where they went.


I think it will spank my 064, and it's so smooth to run. I like it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

KoolAid..........

Clint is sippin it.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> KoolAid..........
> 
> Clint is sippin it.


I also think my 7900 will spank my 064. Too bad it won't oil a 32" bar. 

Remember, I have all three saws sitting here...


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> KoolAid..........
> 
> Clint is sippin it.


YUP, Cherry-aid


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

I think that the 7900 is the spankinest saw I can build.....


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 23, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I seriously doubt that. An 064 might be many things... but smooth it is not!!
> 
> The saw looks awesome Dan!!



Just funning with yall...its all good. The saw looks great!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think that the 7900 is the spankinest saw I can build.....


Pics of said "spanks"?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 23, 2015)

I was at a GTG that T Landrum hosted a year or two ago. There was a 7900 there that I built for a customer.......it was holding 1000 rpm more in the cut than the 372 that I had with me. I thought the 372 was a real runner too.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2015)

I wanna see more pics of all those new 064s. I've had enough 7900 talk for now.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 23, 2015)

You asked for it Clint! Over the weekend ill get my son to do a photo shoot! Maybe Mike's saw will be part of it! I'll get some more up that I took yesteday!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are some logs that will be the victim of the 064!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 23, 2015)

Get some semi chisel..


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 23, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Get some semi chisel..


Got one for the 28"!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 23, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Oh should I return to sender? Or maybe someone in Illinois?


Yes, Definately somebody in Illinois. But not ted, he don't even have an address, he's homeless just send it to me. PM me for address.


----------



## redfin (Jan 23, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I think it will spank my 064, and it's so smooth to run. I like it.


How does it compare to your 288?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 23, 2015)

redfin said:


> How does it compare to your 288?



What's a 288?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok here are some pictures! Had my son do a photo shoot this afternoon when I got home from work. I think they turned out great! Thanks Matt!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

What a POS, you ready to get rid of it yet?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's some more.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

Even got his name on it. 

lol


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mines still there too Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

Custom back woods cattle farmer hippy hill billy monogram.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

Makes em more valuable.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was offer 1500 at the stihl dealer by a cust that walked in  I said no !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I was offer 1500 at the stihl dealer by a cust that walked in I said no !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they know who Mastermind work saws was?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2015)

No but he do now ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

The guys a hack that needs a secretary.


----------



## big t double (Jan 24, 2015)

I showed a guy my 64 at work and he about pooped a brick when he seen the sticker...went as far as calling mastermind famous. I just told him nah...he's just a guy down in Tennessee that fingers chainsaws. Hahahaha. Nice saw dan. I seen deets called it a pos up there...just sayin....

Haaaaa


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

big t double said:


> I showed a guy my 64 at work and he about pooped a brick when he seen the sticker...went as far as calling mastermind famous. I just told him nah...he's just a guy down in Tennessee that fingers chainsaws. Hahahaha. Nice saw dan. I seen deets called it a pos up there...just sayin....
> 
> Haaaaa


Ya I know he's a friend of yours so It didnt phase me...I expect that from your kind!


----------



## big t double (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ya I know he's a friend of yours so It didnt phase me...I expect that from your kind!


Hahaha my kind...Yup...even though I'm homeless I can still get you an address to ship it to


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ya I know he's a friend of yours so It didnt phase me...I expect that from your kind!


I bet all that fresh powder coating makes em slow! Haha, mine should be faster than yours and teds then


----------



## big t double (Jan 24, 2015)

How dare you!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I bet all that fresh powder coating makes em slow! Haha, mine should be faster than yours and teds then
> [emoji23]


Well...if thats the case not sure mine will be very slow. Ended up the only part on my 064 that has powder is the recoil cover!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

Forgot to ad this pic that Randy sent me!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

That does have to be one of the nicest looking saws


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Forgot to ad this pic that Randy sent me!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

That's some hacked up crap. I'd be pissed.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 24, 2015)

tater


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

P O T A T O


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 24, 2015)

sweet tater


----------



## big t double (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Forgot to ad this pic that Randy sent me!


Holy crap check out those gigantic gouges he put in that cylinder...you better send that to me so I can fix it your you.


----------



## JBA (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice pics Dan. That boy of yours is pretty good with the camera. Time to find them some more brush to drag !!!!!


----------



## Pud (Jan 24, 2015)

When i saw them pictures i was thinking why is there fuel in the tank thats waaaaay to nice to use , then i saw the cylinder and i would have to run that


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> That does have to be one of the nicest looking saws








What about this one not much gas put in it in its lifetime 

Its about a month old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

glock37 said:


> What about this one not much gas put in it in its lifetime
> 
> Its about a month old
> 
> ...


Wait theres a saw in that picture?


----------



## Pud (Jan 24, 2015)

Maybe just fire it up for a piss rev ?
Very nice also


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 24, 2015)

glock37 said:


> What about this one not much gas put in it in its lifetime
> 
> Its about a month old
> 
> ...


Yup, that one too! I was mainly talkin about that peticular model, the 064 is one of the nicest lookin saws.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

You will have to bring some over for Matt to take some shots of!


----------



## big t double (Jan 24, 2015)

glock37 said:


> What about this one not much gas put in it in its lifetime
> 
> Its about a month old
> 
> ...


Mike is that a jug of r-22 down there?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

big t double said:


> Mike is that a jug of r-22 down there?


Never know what your going to find there![emoji6]


----------



## big t double (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Never know what your going to find there![emoji6]


I like the 041 laying under what looks like a toppled tower of boxes. 
Mike: "eh...I'll get to that sometime"


----------



## JBA (Jan 24, 2015)

Dan my saws weren't that clean after I paid for them and got them to the truck. LOL. Maybe I should send them over to be cleaned and detailed.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 24, 2015)

JBA said:


> Dan my saws weren't that clean after I paid for them and got them to the truck. LOL. Maybe I should send them over to be cleaned and detailed.


Hey John this is probably the only saw that will stay this clean!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes dan this saw wont run much i got the other one for that


----------



## redfin (Jan 24, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What's a 288?



If you don't know I have no idear.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mine's had lots of "gas" run through it! Lol. I'm jealous of them pretty new saws... The paint is plum wore off the bottom of mine.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 25, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Mine's had lots of "gas" run through it! Lol. I'm jealous of them pretty new saws... The paint is plum wore off the bottom of mine. View attachment 397886


Mine too, the whole front underneath the muffler is also gone. It runs so well I can't justify tearing it all down for powdercoat. Maybe someday


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2015)

Build new bottom ends with end oem case then switch when ready 

Cases comes with bearings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Mine's had lots of "gas" run through it! Lol. I'm jealous of them pretty new saws... The paint is plum wore off the bottom of mine. View attachment 397886


Hey Clint you and Mike both have an 064 Magnum!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 25, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Hey Clint you and Mike both have an 064 Magnum!


You could have one, too... 


glock37 said:


> Build new bottom ends with end oem case then switch when ready.
> 
> Cases comes with bearings.


I'm almost afraid to ask how much...


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2015)

225 from dealer is what we pd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Mine's had lots of "gas" run through it! Lol. I'm jealous of them pretty new saws... The paint is plum wore off the bottom of mine. View attachment 397886



You need a new sticker.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 25, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Build new bottom ends with end oem case then switch when ready
> 
> Cases comes with bearings
> 
> ...


Don't support my cad!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Don't support my cad!


Glad I dont have to worry about that!


----------



## big t double (Jan 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Don't support my cad!


So I'll order you some cases tomorrow?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2015)

big t double said:


> So I'll order you some cases tomorrow?[emoji23]


Enabler!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 25, 2015)

big t double said:


> So I'll order you some cases tomorrow?


Maybe for an 044! Lol, seriously though I think I'll need a set.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Maybe for an 044! Lol, seriously though I think I'll need a set.


That might have flippy caps!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 25, 2015)

any you guys run a bing? this seems to have give out..........floods bad.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2015)

i got a wj 48 on one and a wj 51 on the new one !

dan has a wj 69

Carbs that is !


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Don't support my cad!



you hang out here it will make you buy and buy and buy

LOL !!!!

I just spent 365 at dealer for the 044

whay do I need another saw for

I got to keep up to Dan !


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2015)

glock37 said:


> you hang out here it will make you buy and buy and buy
> 
> LOL !!!!
> 
> ...


Thats not true or you would be looking for a Husky!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2015)

Never know i got 044 to do and powder work so if the right deal comes along?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Jan 25, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> any you guys run a bing? this seems to have give out..........floods bad.


That sucks. I've read that those were good carbs. I think the rebuild kits are nla from Stihl but I believe there's an aftermarket option. I think I have a link to an aftermarket kit but it's against some sort of rule to post it?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2015)

The Bing is good to mod......easy access to all the spots a guy wants to drill. 

The Walbros are less trouble prone in my experience though.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 25, 2015)

could be that some one who mods them needs a bing lol. spossed to be crappy weather next couple days, i'll see what i got here.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 25, 2015)

big t double said:


> That sucks. I've read that those were good carbs. I think the rebuild kits are nla from Stihl but I believe there's an aftermarket option. I think I have a link to an aftermarket kit but it's against some sort of rule to post it?


i have it some where........JJ posted it some where a while back.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 25, 2015)

Can't remeber what's on mine, and I'll be out of town for the next 7 days, no chainsaw work


----------



## billy.barrows3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome build!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honest John (Mar 12, 2015)

One of The most informative threads on the site. I have a 064 arriving on Monday. I'm inspired now


----------



## glock37 (Mar 22, 2015)

Honest John said:


> One of The most informative threads on the site. I have a 064 arriving on Monday. I'm inspired now



All dan learned was from me ! 

LOL !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

thread bump


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2015)

BOOM


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

Randy that thing is just to clean lol. ya know, i forgot how much i liked these saws.....it feels much lighter than the 660.


oh! i see you put on a 3/4 wrap.......brake works ok then?


----------



## big t double (Mar 31, 2015)

Can I get down?





F your thread dan hahahaha


----------



## glock37 (Mar 31, 2015)

big t double said:


> Can I get down?
> View attachment 416012
> 
> View attachment 416013
> ...




I got 2 that will top your 1 ted ! HaHA


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> Randy that thing is just to clean lol. ya know, i forgot how much i liked these saws.....it feels much lighter than the 660.
> 
> 
> oh! i see you put on a 3/4 wrap.......brake works ok then?



Matched set.....


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

you guys need to get out n run um! they really are a nice saw......great power and light weight.


----------



## big t double (Mar 31, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I got 2 that will top your 1 ted ! HaHA


I dislike this post hahahaha. damn you mike...damn you


----------



## glock37 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Matched set.....



I was wondering if you where gonna say you have 3 to top my 2 !

yep matched set and you had your hands and fingers all over and in them !


----------



## glock37 (Mar 31, 2015)

big t double said:


> I dislike this post hahahaha. damn you mike...damn you



you coming to the pa GTG may 9th ?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I was wondering if you where gonna say you have 3 to top my 2 !
> 
> yep matched set and you had your hands and fingers all over and in them !



I sold one.......but I can still pull a couple more out from under the bench.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 31, 2015)

Its Like Definitive Dave has enough parts he said to build 6 good ones !


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 31, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I got 2 that will top your 1 ted ! HaHA


Ya but mine looks better!


----------



## big t double (Mar 31, 2015)

glock37 said:


> you coming to the pa GTG may 9th ?


nope. wish I could but were too busy in may for me to leave. yes...im that essential. hahahaha.



PA Dan said:


> Ya but mine looks better!


when did you pick up that signage? very nice...the saws ok too I guess. haha


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 31, 2015)

As I get set to build some is there anything I should be looking for in the cylinders or other parts that makes a better saw, along the lines of the D cylinder for the 046?
And I have a decent number of 064 tank/handles but they are different too anything to look for there or in crankcases?
This thread is always a good read.
DDave


----------



## glock37 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just make sure you have the correct coil mounting holes in the flywheel side case to fit the proper coil to it

if I remember right theres a bunch of combos to go with coil ,flywheel, cases halves


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> As I get set to build some is there anything I should be looking for in the cylinders or other parts that makes a better saw, along the lines of the D cylinder for the 046?
> And I have a decent number of 064 tank/handles but they are different too anything to look for there or in crankcases?
> This thread is always a good read.
> DDave



Keep the KS jugs with the KS pistons......Mahle with Mahle.


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 31, 2015)

big t double said:


> Can I get down?
> View attachment 416012
> 
> View attachment 416013
> ...


I expect nothing less from your kind! Where's deets?


----------



## big t double (Mar 31, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I expect nothing less from your kind! Where's deets?




Hahahaha. My kind...I love it. He actually stopped by the shop today. Made a couple cuts with his 046 and he gave this ms661 I'm demoing a rip.


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> BOOM
> View attachment 416005





treeslayer2003 said:


> oh! i see you put on a 3/4 wrap.......brake works ok then?





Mastermind said:


> Matched set.....


Hmmm... and I thought Randy didn't like 3/4 wraps on the 1122 saws, because his widdle hand would get too hot....


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I sold one.......but I can still pull a couple more out from under the bench.


or the mail box


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 31, 2015)

I am assuming the number/letter sequences on the base of the jugs mean something, is it important to building the best saw?
I am planning to do one total NOS build and have a Mahle set for that, all the others I have are KS and I have three pistons for the five jugs, I was going to use Meteor for the other two, are OEM 064 pistons markedly better?





used nice jugs are marked
081/B1+
081/2B++
081/B1
081/2A
081/2A+
the Mahle has +++++ 52ZN19 W4

are any of these special?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

the KS jugs are better ported......or so we all believe. look on the inside of the pistons with a bright light for the KS symbol that kinda looks like a dollar sign. it will be kinda elongated in the pistons.
i think what randy meant was to to keep the pistons and jugs the same make if you can.
i would speculate that the earliest jug may be the best......but it only a speculation.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 31, 2015)

whaaaaaaa????? never seen one outside of Mediacat  how old is the MS640/ are they still made somewhere in the world?
Dave


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 31, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


>


thats very odd......non decomp metal filter cover but plastic tag..........its yours Brian? more info please....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 31, 2015)

just a google image sir ,the ms640 was a european model i believe ,still sold long after the 064 was cancelled here if i remeber right .


----------



## Deets066 (Mar 31, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I expect nothing less from your kind! Where's deets?


064's are for pu$$ies


----------



## Deets066 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Mar 31, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> 064's are for pu$$ies


Like I said! Lol!


----------



## big t double (Mar 31, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Like I said! Lol!


Why whatever do you mean dan?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Hmmm... and I thought Randy didn't like 3/4 wraps on the 1122 saws, because his widdle hand would get too hot....



Seems that is just a full wrap thing. The brake handle leaves a hole that heat from the muffler rolls up thru. No problem on the 3/4 wrap. 

My widdle hand does not enjoy being fried.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

Got the 064 out today for a little work! I also just got my 044 back from Tennessee last Saturday so it got some run time also! Both saws ran great but I think the 064 is running a little rich. I did lean it out just a touch but will check it with the tach tomorrow. I was cutting some Ash trees at a neighbors house. We got most of the job done today and will finish it on Wednesday.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

The 044 making some cuts on one of the limbs


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 26, 2015)

she does seem just a little rich


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep! Im rolling that log over to my house and will put the tach on the 064. More video later in the week!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2015)

Definitely rich. Don't worry about the tach. Just lean it out a bit at a time until it quits 4-stroking in the cut.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are some pics from the day!


----------



## JBA (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like you needed an all orange saw there to keep you guys honest


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

JBA said:


> Looks like you needed an all orange saw there to keep you guys honest


Had all the orange needed!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like a fine day in PA.


----------



## JBA (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like a fine day in PA.


Nice day in Pa. But Dan didn't invite his friends out to play with his fine running machines!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

What a jerk.


----------



## JBA (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What a jerk.


My thoughts exactly fine sir. I'm trying to lure him and the boys out next weekend with the promise of cash money for help with a Poplar removal. Maybe then I can see what all the fuss is about .... LOL. Good job Randy. Looks like some great running saws you built there.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks........I try hard to do a good job.


----------



## JBA (Apr 26, 2015)

How long is the wait for your services these days? Have a 562 that I would like done. Can't let Dan, Mike and Ryan corner the market on ported saws in Pa.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

JBA said:


> Nice day in Pa. But Dan didn't invite his friends out to play with his fine running machines!!!!


Maybe next weekend John! [emoji6]


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

JBA said:


> How long is the wait for your services these days? Have a 562 that I would like done. Can't let Dan, Mike and Ryan corner the market on ported saws in Pa.



I have a opening near the end of Oct. If you want it......send me a PM. 

It's never gonna get any better.


----------

